# Frostmourne, "legendär" oder hinterhergeschmissen?



## Feuilelnrgan (22. Juli 2008)

Da ja die Erweiterung auch nicht mehr so lange hin ist, und man sich vor Videos der beta kaum retten kann, mal eine bescheidene Frage:

Wie ist eure Meinung über Frostmourne? Soll es überhaupt droppen? Wird es bei Arthas Tod zerstört, explodiert etc.pp?
Oder kriegt man Frostmourne auch nachgeschmissen wie die Twin Blades?

Ich bin ja stark dafür, dass man Frostmourne nur nach Abschluss einer langen Questreihe bekommen kann, in der einem der Geist von Muradin oder irgendetwas in der Richtung erscheint.
Außerdem sollte es nur für Palas und Deathknights verfügbar sein.
Weil sonst könnte rein theorestisch jede Klasse die 2H Schwerter tragen kann, Frostmourne nehmen.
Palas deswegen , da Arthas ja schließlich einer war.( Naja , so halbwegs.)
Und Deathknight, weil sollte klar sein.
Und nein ich spiele keinen Pala, und einen Deathknight werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht als Main machen.,

Wie seht ihr das denn?


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Juli 2008)

Wenn überhaupt dann sollte es nur einmal prop server droppen, schließlich Einzigartig das Teil!

Mit 2-Händer geb ich dir wohl recht, nur die die auch 2H tragen können... muss sich ja nicht nur auf Pala und DK beziehen


----------



## ReWahn (22. Juli 2008)

Wahrscheinlich kriegt mans noch schlimmer hinterhergeschmissen als die Azzinothgleven...
Ne wahre legendary questreihe a la Thunderfury wird es wahrscheinlich nicht geben :´(


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Ich mein es sollte gar nich droppen es sollte zerstört werden man sieht ja in wc3 was es arthas antut vom lich king selbst gesteuert müsste man theoretisch auch so werden übermächtig untot seelenlos es sollte einfach zerstört werden oder auf andere weise entsorgt bzw. verschwinden find ich


----------



## Laenges (22. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt dann sollte es nur einmal prop server droppen, schließlich Einzigartig das Teil!
> 
> Mit 2-Händer geb ich dir wohl recht, nur die die auch 2H tragen können... muss sich ja nicht nur auf Pala und DK beziehen


Fänd ich gut. Ähnlich wie AQ damals mit dem Titel und dem Mount. Rest naja...nur wenn man en halbes Jahr aufen ersten drop warten müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuilelnrgan (22. Juli 2008)

Ne, das mit den 2Händern war so gemeint, das eben diese Klassen *nicht* Frostmourne kriegen können.
Ein bisschen Story sollte schon noch drin sein ;(
Kein Hunter oder Shamy mit dem Teil.
Aber ich sehs schon kommen.
btw bin ich hunter


----------



## Baldoran (22. Juli 2008)

man erhält frostmourne nicht...
wenn arthas stirbt fällt der thron und das ganze in sich zusammen und arthas wird verschüttet...
man kann danach eine kiste plündern...
nur ist sein schwert leider unter der eismenge für immer vergraben...
traurig oder ?


----------



## Xendrian (22. Juli 2008)

Ganz meine Meinung! EInmal Pro Server, dann ist es wenigstens Was! Oder eben Klassengebunden wie angesprochen!


----------



## Platinengel/wezz (22. Juli 2008)

ich fänds vernünftig wen es nur beim server first kill droppen würde, als belohnung für die mühen.


----------



## k3ks (22. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dafür das man ne Vorquest machen muss, und dann mit einem Questitem das Schwert das zu 0.01% dropppt hinter Artahas säubern muss da es beim Kampf gegen ihn kaputt gehauen wurde :O, oder weil es mit einem Fluch belegt wurde wie er es aus den Händen losgelassen hat.


----------



## Xendrian (22. Juli 2008)

Quelle @ Baldoran ?
Das ist natürlich die Eleganteste Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich mein es sollte gar nich droppen es sollte zerstört werden man sieht ja in wc3 was es arthas antut vom lich king selbst gesteuert müsste man theoretisch auch so werden übermächtig untot seelenlos es sollte einfach zerstört werden oder auf andere weise entsorgt bzw. verschwinden find ich



kann ich mich nur anschliessen.


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Juli 2008)

Es wird unter Eis verschüttet? Joa... da haben wir ja ein Problem...*hust* Feuermagier hol hust*


----------



## Mace (22. Juli 2008)

frostmourne sollte nicht droppen finde ich und wenn sollte es nur für todesritter da sein


----------



## Eagle Wraith (22. Juli 2008)

Ganz einfach. Bei jedem Kill droppt das Schwert und derjenige, der es bekommt mutiert zum neuen Lich König und kann so lange nicht mehr spielen bis noch eine Gruppe den Arthas-Ner'Zhul-Wasweissich-Boss niedergeknüppelt. Danach wird der Charakter freigegeben und man erhält im Inventar die zerfallene Klinge des Lich Königs die dann durch eine Questreihe (Thunderfury lässt grüssen) zu einem reinen Schwert verwandelt werden kann. Naja, gut, man kann auch das mit dem Charakter übernehmen auslassen, aber egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (22. Juli 2008)

@Eagle Wraith...

du glaubst doch nicht echt das die spieler da mitmachen würden oder ?
da würde irgendwann niemand mehr in die ini gehen aus angst seinen char niewieder spielen zu dürfen..

und frostmourne kann nicht droppen da es einfach die stärkste klinge überhaupt ist...
nach lichking kommt noch was...was sollten die noch groß an waffen auspacken ?
bei neu ausgedachten würden die spieler nicht mitmachen...

@IIIluminatos...

komm lass uns mal hinter dieses gitter in stormwind gucken...wir brauchen nur einen starken krieger oder einen gnom mit paar bomben der das öffnet *hust*


----------



## Soramac (22. Juli 2008)

5 Tage später.. schaut sich so die Spieler in Orgrimmar an.. und siehe da WOOT Troll Jäger mit Frostmourne...


----------



## wizady (22. Juli 2008)

meine abstrackte theorie:
frostmourne dropt einmal pro server (firstkill), der spieler, der es bekommt wird erstmal von seiner bösen macht übernommen und nach dalaran geportet, um dort unruhe zu stiften und nach einem langem kampf, wo horde allianz und alle anderen völker versuchen ihn zu besiegen (er ist dann immerhin der mächtigste mensch/gnom/orc). Wenn sie das geschafft haben (max 1,5h) ist frostmourne "erschöpft" und der träger wird wieder normal. Dann hat er eine lange questreihe vorsich, inder er frostmourne reinigt . Dazu kommen noch einige instanzbesuche ala ashbringer und SM
Achja und alle die versucht haben den träger zu besiegen, erhalten einen titel und ein archievment


----------



## xshooterx (22. Juli 2008)

also ich wäre einmal für etwas ganz neus !

Frostmourne sollte droppn aber nur mit einer wirklich minimalen Droppchance, vielleicht eine chance von 0.00000000000000000000001 ?!
Wenn es dann soweit ist dann können den loot nur Pala´s und Dk´s sehn und die anderen Schlachtzugmitglieder nicht.
Nachdem Frostmourne gelootet wurde und angelegt verändert sich das aussehen des Charackters, sprich das Gesicht wird dunkel, die Augen fangen an in einer weißen oder grünen Farbe zu leuchten,  man bekommt graue haare a la Arthas und wird von schwarzen neben umhüllt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wär ein gelungendes Legendary Item.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivi (22. Juli 2008)

http://images.wikia.com/wowwiki/images/3/3...Frostmourne.jpg das wurde bei der Blizzcon 2007 gezeigt


----------



## Charminbär123 (22. Juli 2008)

Da ich den Lichkönig eh nie zu Gesicht bekommen werde ist es mir eigentlich egal was damit passiert.
Auf der einen Seite würde ichs den Leuten gönnen die Frostmourne hätten aber logischer wär für mich der Vorschlag dass das Schwert für immer verschwindet.
Naja bis zum nächsten Kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juli 2008)

Charminbär123 schrieb:


> Da ich den Lichkönig eh nie zu Gesicht bekommen werde ist es mir eigentlich egal was damit passiert.
> Auf der einen Seite würde ichs den Leuten gönnen die Frostmourne hätten aber logischer wär für mich der Vorschlag dass das Schwert für immer verschwindet.
> Naja bis zum nächsten Kill
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit in einer 5 Gruppe den Lichkönig zu Auge zubekommen.


----------



## wizady (22. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit in einer 5 Gruppe den Lichkönig zu Auge zubekommen.


genau, arthas wird nachdem er tot ist mit einem seltsam blau läuchtenden splitter in der brust auferstehen und endboss der neuen 5man inze "Balkon der Studenten" werden, wo es loot auf T1337 level gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Ich find den unlogischen vorschlag mit den port nach dalaran gar nich mal so dumm. Man hätte ein interessantes event eingebaut das immer mal wieder kommt das der in dalaran wüten kann und die anderen versuchen ihn zu besigen nur ich mein es sollte danach ganz zerstört sein es sollte einfach nicht auf normaler weise irgendwie ausgerüstet sein aber der vorschlag an sich find ich hört sich eigentlich ganz lustig an


----------



## Davidor (22. Juli 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> genau, arthas wird nachdem er tot ist mit einem seltsam blau läuchtenden splitter in der brust auferstehen und endboss der neuen 5man inze "Balkon der Studenten" werden, wo es loot auf T1337 level gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WoW,das ist ne super Idee. Etwas völlig neues,aufregendes. Ein Raidboss in ner 5er Inni zu gesicht bekommen. Fänd ich mal so geil,das gabs ja noch nie!


----------



## Baldoran (22. Juli 2008)

Grivi schrieb:


> http://images.wikia.com/wowwiki/images/3/3...Frostmourne.jpg das wurde bei der Blizzcon 2007 gezeigt



könnte vielleicht ein scherz von blizzard gewesen sein hm ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xshooterx (22. Juli 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> meine abstrackte theorie:
> frostmourne dropt einmal pro server (firstkill), der spieler, der es bekommt wird erstmal von seiner bösen macht übernommen und nach dalaran geportet, um dort unruhe zu stiften und nach einem langem kampf, wo horde allianz und alle anderen völker versuchen ihn zu besiegen (er ist dann immerhin der mächtigste mensch/gnom/orc). Wenn sie das geschafft haben (max 1,5h) ist frostmourne "erschöpft" und der träger wird wieder normal. Dann hat er eine lange questreihe vorsich, inder er frostmourne reinigt . Dazu kommen noch einige instanzbesuche ala ashbringer und SM
> Achja und alle die versucht haben den träger zu besiegen, erhalten einen titel und ein archievment


----------



## Soramac (22. Juli 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> könnte vielleicht ein scherz von blizzard gewesen sein hm ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, so gut ist das Schwert auch nicht, 4,00 Tempo.. gz und so viel DPS für  Zweihand ist das widerumm auch nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

ich bin dafuer das er zersplittert und ein splitter legendare ist.
und durch eine sehr schwere questreihe wird aus dem splitter ein klassenspezifisches legendary


----------



## Oníshanu (22. Juli 2008)

Einmal pro Server ist ein wenig übel,dan gibt es ja genau EINEN Spieler der besser als alle anderen ist.ICh wäre dafür man würde eine ewig lange Questreihe schaffen,die bei Arthas endet,durhc die man das Schwert bekommt.


----------



## SOS5 (22. Juli 2008)

Wenn ein Todesritter 80 wird bekommt er das als geschenk oder so xD also ich fänds geil wenns das zu bekommen gibt aber wie die illi waffen würds beim boss droppen und so für die nicht so guten Gilden nie zu bekommen sein was ich so wiederum richtig scheisse finde also ich hoff das das vlt einfach nur todesritter bekommen die auf 80 ne q bekommen zu arthas zu gehen oder sowas da bekommen die den sein schwert und sollen für die weiterkämpfen oder sowas^^ natürlich sollte das nich so stark sein ... was wiederrum unlogisch im bosskampf is aber was is bei wow scho logisch^^ das passt alles net zu sammen wie beim beta video 3^^ das pferd im haus...


----------



## Beatzman (22. Juli 2008)

ich finde es kann ruhig droppen
logisch gesehen sollte es natürlich nur einer pro server haben fände ich aber langweilig immerhin wirds wohl nich so leicht sein arthas zu killen und ich nehm nich an das blizzard den fehler macht die dropprate hoch einzustellen...

wäre aber cool wenn nur nen questgegenstand droppen würde und man ne questreihe bekommt damit das schwert dich als besitzer anerkennt das kann dann auch ruhig ne richtig aufwändige sein so wie für thunderfury  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wegen den ganzen argumenten "nee das geht doch nich der besitzer wird dann doch zum neuen lichking" oder ne "das schwert is viel zu stark": ähm leute das schwert wurde vom lichkönig aus seinem eisgefängnis "geschubst" um arthas zum lichking zu locken... und es würde doch nen sinn ergeben wenn das schwert so mächtig wa weil des lichking einen teil seiner macht darauf übertragen hat
da der gute dann aber tot wäre wenn es gedroppt wird könnte es etwas schwächer und ohne diese gedankenkontroll nummer sein oder?


----------



## SOS5 (22. Juli 2008)

das währ unlogisch mit der waffe^^ da is int und die sollte ja für todesritter und so gestellt sein da stellt sich die frage ob todesritter obwohl sie die runen scho haben noch mana dazubekommen oder sowas^^


----------



## Illaya (22. Juli 2008)

ich wär auch für ne firstkill belohnung...

also 100% dropchance aber einmalig auf server!


----------



## Avernus (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte vllt noch die Idee, dass jedesmal wenn das Schwert zerstört wird, es einen X% wert gibt wo dann EIN Splitter droppt. Man braucht dann X Stücke um eine lange Questreihe zu beenden. Am Ende dieser Questreihe bekommt man ein fertig geschmiedes Schwert, was nicht Forstmourne selber ist sondern eine art Kopie.
LG


----------



## SOS5 (22. Juli 2008)

wie scho gesagt wenn das nur einer hat wäre das auch etwas doof wenn schon sollte es die mehrmals gebene thunderfury gibts auch mehrmals xD


----------



## SOS5 (22. Juli 2008)

aber lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen^^ wird scho eine der theorie sein xD oder eben ne andere diek einer erwartet und manche finden die dann wieder gut manche schlecht und dann können wir ja wieter reden wie es besser sein könnte^^


----------



## Feuilelnrgan (22. Juli 2008)

SOS5 schrieb:


> wie scho gesagt wenn das nur einer hat wäre das auch etwas doof wenn schon sollte es die mehrmals gebene thunderfury gibts auch mehrmals xD



Willst du das jeder Depp mit Frostmourne? DEM Schwert schlechthin durch die Gegend läuft?


----------



## vikitori (22. Juli 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> WoW,das ist ne super Idee. Etwas völlig neues,aufregendes. Ein Raidboss in ner 5er Inni zu gesicht bekommen. Fänd ich mal so geil,das gabs ja noch nie!


 TdM...


----------



## Soramac (22. Juli 2008)

vikitori schrieb:


> TdM...



Das ist auch nicht so das Wahre...


----------



## Priesterkonig (22. Juli 2008)

Ich finde die idee gut mit dem Verschütten im Eis oder es fällt zu Staub nach dem Kampf oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (22. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre ja dafür, dass Frostmourne beim Sieg gegen Arthas zersplittert und dann als lootbares zersplittertes Irgendwas rumliegt und die Splitter so wie was weiss ich..... z.b. Kristall der Leere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verwendet werden


----------



## Davidor (22. Juli 2008)

vikitori schrieb:


> TdM...



Ironie...


----------



## Insgesicht (22. Juli 2008)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Einmal pro Server ist ein wenig übel,dan gibt es ja genau EINEN Spieler der besser als alle anderen ist.ICh wäre dafür man würde eine ewig lange Questreihe schaffen,die bei Arthas endet,durhc die man das Schwert bekommt.




naja ne quest reihe wie bei tf wäre auch ne gute idee aber dan sollte die quest eher bei arthas anfangen als dropp mit einer geringen droprate nicht so wie die twin blades von illi.


----------



## Livea (22. Juli 2008)

Auf Arthas und sein Frostmourne könnt ihr noch einige Zeit warten. Zum Release von Wotlk ist Arthas noch nicht Implementiert er wird später so wie Kil'jaeden erst mit einem größeren Patch kommen.


----------



## Thrungal (22. Juli 2008)

Also um noch mal von "früher" zu reden....

Pre-BC gabs lila Items nur in Raid-Instanzen (abgesehen von paar Rand-Drops, die aber nicht wirklich toll waren).
Legendarys, also Ragnaros-Hammer, Thunderfury, Atiesh, gabs nur mit ner Questreihe und in Absprache mit allen! Raidteilnehmern.
Mit BC: Lila Items für "Nix", Legendary-Klingen für Glück auf Drop-Rate..... anscheinend haben genug Spieler geweint, dass sie nicht lila sind..... Aber das soll nicht das Thema sein.

Nur! wenn Blizz diese Strategie weiter verfolgt, wird auch Frostmourne ein "Hinterhergeschmissenes".

Es ist nur zu hoffen, dass dem nicht so wird....

Berichtigt mich, wenn ich in der WC-Geschichte net ganz so bewandert bin.
Also Arthas holt sich die Klinge aus dem Eisblock und wird von deren "bösen Geist" korrumpiert, um als dirkete Folge der Lichkönig zu werden. Warum sollten "normale" Spieler diesem widerstehen können, wenn es der große Held Arthas nicht konnte?

Daher finde ich die Posts nicht schlecht, die spekuliueren, dass die Klinge "zerfällt", oder meinetwegen ne Aura oder ähnliches hinterlässt, durch welche man ne Questreihe starten kann, die eine ungefährliche Form des Schwertes zugänglich machen ("Icemourne, geläuterte Klinge des was-auch-immer"), und ja, nur für Palas, DKs und meinetwegen Krieger, sonst nix.


/thrung


----------



## Baldoran (22. Juli 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Ironie...




jo...
manche scheinen sowas nicht zu kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (22. Juli 2008)

Ist Frostmourne nicht das Schwert, mit dem der ganze Schei.. angefangen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und diese Klinge, wollt IHR konsequenzlos tragen? Nee, nee.. Da find ich den Vorschlag mit dem "zum neuen Lich King werden" schon angebrachter, WENN ihr schon Story wollt. Andernfalls würde genau DAS passieren, was hier viele schreiben:

"Grün-equippte gimps rennen mit dem Item irgendwann herum, weil sie etwas zu viel Gold auf der Bank haben und sich das von irgendeiner "pro-Gilde" farmen lassen.."

Och nöö.. Dann kann WoW endgültig einpacken.

Frostmourne ist nicht "irgendein cooles Schwert".

Denkt mal über folgende Info nach: "Bis er (Arthas) schliesslich wegen dem Schwert Frostmourne Ner'zuhl verfeallt und letztendlich mit ihm "eins" wird."
Quelle: [url="http://de.wow.wikia.com/wiki/Arthas"]http://de.wow.wikia.com/wiki/Arthas[/url]

MfG


----------



## mofsens (22. Juli 2008)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Also um noch mal von "früher" zu reden....
> 
> Pre-BC gabs lila Items nur in Raid-Instanzen (abgesehen von paar Rand-Drops, die aber nicht wirklich toll waren).
> Legendarys, also Ragnaros-Hammer, Thunderfury, Atiesh, gabs nur mit ner Questreihe und in Absprache mit allen! Raidteilnehmern.
> ...




ihr muesstet doch langsam mal gepeilt haben das blizzard profit machen will, un das nich zu knapp.mehr lila items fuer spieler is ne groessere motivation zu spielen un das heisst man spielt laenger un zahlt auch dementsprechen...illidan hat doch au nur seine 2 gleven, also warum gibts nich serverweit nur 2 stueck? weil der boss woechentlich" resettet" wird un e wieder da is mit waffen, die er droppen kann...so wirds auch mit frostgram(grausiges wort -.-)..klar zerstoert blizzard hier einen teil der geschichte die sie erschaffen haben aber mal ehrlich, das ist denen doch voellig schnuppe..wenn man serverweit nur einmal das schwert haben koennte waere ein gutes stueck motivation halt weg fuer diejenigen die dann im endcontent raiden werden.frostmourne ist uebrigens das z.z. groesste un beste schwert, weil es in wc3 halt im mittelpunkt stand, dass heisst jedoch nicht das mit einem der noch in weiter ferne stehenden addons (maelstrom z.b) keine besseren waffen existieren werden etc...ich stell mir vor das im uebernaechsten addon dann blaue waffen mehr abgehen werden als das legendaere megaimbaroxxor frostgram schwert,wie es ja auch mit bc un thunderfury war (imweitesten sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
wegen rechtschreibfehlern koennt ihr euch an hans wenden oder an wayne
gruesse


----------



## Behrchen (23. Juli 2008)

*Zitat von Thrungal*
Berichtigt mich, wenn ich in der WC-Geschichte net ganz so bewandert bin.
Also Arthas holt sich die Klinge aus dem Eisblock und wird von deren "bösen Geist" korrumpiert, um als dirkete Folge der Lichkönig zu werden. Warum sollten "normale" Spieler diesem widerstehen können, wenn es der große Held Arthas nicht konnte?
*Zitatende von Thrungal*
@Thrungal ja ne so einfach war es auch wieder nicht
Ner'zuhl wurde ja von Kil'jaeden getötet, seine Seele aber nicht die hat Kil'jaeden in einen Eisblock gesteckt und nach Nordend geschickt, der Lichkönig Ner'zuhl war dadurch erst geboren und hat die Geißel ins Leben gerufen nebenbei wusste Ner'zuhl aber schon was mit Arthas passieren wird, Ner'zuhl schob Frostgram durch eine Lücke in seinem Eisblock. Arthas hat Mal'Ganis besiegt mit Frostgram da Mal'Ganis die Seuche nach Lorderaon gebracht hat. Arthas seine Seele wurde durch Frostgram verunreinigt, nach einiger Zeit ist Illidan gekommen und wollte Ner'zuhl denn Lichkönig töten(Eisblock zerstören) für Kil'jaeden. Ner'zuhl hat es aber gemerkt und hat Arthas wieder zurück kommen lassen. Arthas gewann gegen Illidan denn Kampf vor dem Thronraum verletzte Illidan schwer und ging in denn Thronraum hinein um denn Eisblock zu zerschmettern und den Helm und den Brustharnisch des Lichkönigs freizulegen, Athas ziehte den Helm und den Brustharnisch von Ner'zuhl(Lichkönig) an und die Seelen von Athas und Ner'zuhl verschmolzen miteinander zu einer mächtigen Seele so wurde Athas Lichkönig.
Und wegen dem Thema ob Frostgram geben wird ich hoffe darauf das es es gebem wird und zwar nur für Palas und Deathknights.
Quelle:http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/index.html#history einfach mal alle Kapitel lesen und WC3+TFT durchspielen um nur die wenigsten zu nennen habe noch alle Bücher hinter mir im Regal liegen.^^


----------



## chinsai (23. Juli 2008)

froustmorne sollte
1. keine klassenbegrenzung haben
2. du musst dafür eine lange und schwierige questreihe machen und zum schluss arthas töten
3. statt legendär wird es ein artefakt, ein rotes item, dass nur ein spieler auf dem server haben kann
für die qreihe solltest du zB alle instanzen auf heroic und alle raids außer den von arthas im 25mannmodus gemacht haben, außerdem sollte die pre für arthas schwierig sein

EDIT oder es is einfach legendär und hat ne droprate von ca 0,05%
Außerdem sollte Arthas ein Raid Boss und kein Abfarmopfer sein


----------



## CoHanni (23. Juli 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Ironie...



Du wirst dich wundern, wievielen dieser Begriff ein Fremdwort ist!!!!


PS: danke das du meinen Spruch als Signatur hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Behrchen: BITTE, BITTE SAG Frostmourne, BITTE!!!


----------



## Koltharius (23. Juli 2008)

Geringe Dropchance bei Arthas mit ner folgenden Questreihe wo man am Ende Nerzhul killen muss um den Fluch zu brechen.


----------



## Weskor (23. Juli 2008)

naja also ich wär auch dafür das frostmourne nur durch eine bestimmte questreihe erhaltbar ist und wenn dann auch nur für helden klassen, aber wer blizz kennt der weiss das sie immer wieder die gelegenheitsspieler im auge hat und eben darum glaube ich das es letzt endlich doch nich so ein hexenwerk werden wird den dicken prügel in händen zu halten. ich schätze entweder wird die quest reihe ewig lang aber einfach, oder ziemlich kurz und sack schwer.


----------



## Rafael7 (23. Juli 2008)

Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, das z.b. ein ''Splitter von Frostgram'' (JA Frostgram!).
Das teil kann man dann irgendwie irgendwo abgeben.
So â la kel'thuzad, irgendein trinket mit +ap gegen untote oder so^^

Aber wie ich blizz kenne wird es uns bestimmt mit patch 3.4 nachgeworfen!
/ironie off


----------



## Davidor (23. Juli 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern, wievielen dieser Begriff ein Fremdwort ist!!!!
> 
> 
> PS: danke das du meinen Spruch als Signatur hast
> ...



Scheint mir wirklich so,und wegen der Sig,fand sie einfach zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (23. Juli 2008)

Wär auch dafür das es wieder ne sehr sehr sehr lange Qeustreihe gibt wo man auch was investieren muss, sonnst muss man einfach wieder nur beim Boss hoffen das es droppt und Glück beim würfeln haben. Evtl könnte ja die Questreihe gleich am Anfang des Raidcontents beginnen.


----------



## Ren3gaid (23. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch voll kake das nur palas und todesritter das tragen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachariaz (23. Juli 2008)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass sie das Schwert als eine Idee einfügen wollten, aber die Idee verworfen haben. Es soll ein ähnliches Schwert droppen, dass dem Abbild des Schwertes ähnelt.

Blizzard meinte 2007, sie wollten das Schwert als Legendary droppen lassen, aber dann wäre der Spieler zum Lich King befördert. Sie wollen die Geschichte weiter ausbauen, daher wird kein Spieler das Schwert erhalten können. Die Daten des Schwertes, das als Idee fungiert, sieht man auf Seite 1. Da hat jemand die JPG hochgeladen...

Also wird es nicht kommen, Gruss!


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> Das ist doch voll kake das nur palas und todesritter das tragen dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Armer Jäger *tröst*


----------



## xshooterx (23. Juli 2008)

Hier mal 2 verschiedene frostmourne´s


----------



## Nypha (23. Juli 2008)

Ganz ehrlich...
Das Schwert sollte nicht droppen und wenn dann einmal auf jedem Server und dann NIE wieder!
Ich frage mich viel eher wie es dann weiter gehen soll..
Wird Arthas sterben?
Wird er wieder gut und hilft "uns"(?)
Wird er vllt von i.wem gerettet der nich will das er stirbt? Also jmd mit finsteren Plänen.
Taucht ein Newcomer auf? Oder jmd der eig schon Vergessenheit geraten ist..
Wird man vllt doch nich gegen ihn kämpfen? 

Ganz ehrlich mich interessiert das sehr.. 
Wer das Movie von WCM kennt "Disks auf Norgannon" der fragt sich schon sehr ob das alles so wie es bis jetzt gekommen ist gewollt war von
i.wem der von außen zu schaut...Titanen?
Also nochmal.. Frostmourne sollte höchstens auf jedem Server einmal droppen.. oder gar nicht!


----------



## BigMac007 (23. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre dafür das Frostmourne nach dem Kampf zersplittert und man mit glück einen Splitter looten kann, mit dem man seine Waffe verbessern kann, aber in dem splitter noch etwas von der alten Macht steckt weshalb man ab und zu mal die Kontrolle über seinen Char verliert und der in der kurzen zeit einfach alles umhaut was in der gegend is.


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

Also erstmal das is doch kacke...wenn ihr frostmourne nit wollt dann lootet et einfach nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und:
Frostmourne hat arthas nicht zum Lichkönig gemacht...es stahl im ledeglich die seele was einen nicht automatisch zum Todesritter geschweige den Lichkönig macht...
Todesritter wurde er weil er während seiner jagd nach der Geißel Verrückt wurde.(was ihn dazu brachte Frostmourne zu benutzen nicht umgekehrt)
Zum Lichkönig wurde er nur weil er den Helm von Ner`Zhul aufgesetzt hat und.

Auserdem liegt auf Frostmourne nur ein Fluch der Die Seele Frisst und diesen könnte mann im spiel als eine schlechte Verzauberung einbauen wie z.b. bei Andonyus Reaper of Souls.
Diesen könnte man auserdem durch eine Lange Questreihe entfernen...(dabei stimme ich euch zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

das das Schwert nur Für Toddesritter benutzbar sein soll ist eine klasse idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es gäbe da auch die Möglichkeit eine Questreihe einzubauen die es überhaupt ermöglicht das es dropt

Ps:dazu das Frostmourne von nem Jäger getragen werden soll sag ich nur 
"OLOLOLOL der weiss wahrscheinlich nimma wie mans Festhält ROFL XD"
(Wobei ich nichts gegen Jäger habe sie sollten nur lieber bei Bögen und Gewehren bleiben weil Mal ehrlich Frostmourne und dazu sone Katze???XD)

MFG Nethrezin,seines zeichens paladin (Mein Gott das klingt arrogant...auf Rp-Servern klingt das besser XD)


----------



## Cruzes (23. Juli 2008)

ich denke mal das man das FM in einer Quest zerstören muss um somit den lichkinmg zu töten....


----------



## Norcaine (23. Juli 2008)

Zuerst will ich behaupten... das man die zwillingsklingen nicht "nachgeworfen" bekommt, da der großteil der spieler einer realms keinen zugang zu bt hat (weil der raid fehlt?).

Mir für meinen Teil ist es ziemlich egal ob das schwert nachher einzigartig auf einem server ist oder nur für bestimmte klassen.

Ein Schurke/Krieger wird auch nciht automatisch zum killgod wenn er die klingen trägt xD

Ich denke eine ansammlung verschiedener legendärer waffen würde dem ganzen etwas abhilfe verschaffen.... so wie zu den guten alten 60er zeiten (Stab, schwert, zweihandkolben ect)


----------



## Crystania (23. Juli 2008)

Ich fänds auch n bisschen blöd irgendwie wenn man das "pöse pöse" Frostmourne selbst tragen könnte. Selbst als DK wendest du dich im Laufe des Spiels ja gegen den Lich. Ich schätze mal, du wirst irgendwie wat looten können, n Questitem oder sowas, daraus dann ne abgeschwächte Version als Legendary aka Frostmourne II nach ner langen Questreihe machen können. Das wäre meine Wunschvorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das wäre auch eine die Sinn macht.



> Ich denke eine ansammlung verschiedener legendärer waffen würde dem ganzen etwas abhilfe verschaffen.... so wie zu den guten alten 60er zeiten (Stab, schwert, zweihandkolben ect)



Seh ich ganz ähnlich. Spiel Magier und finds n bisschen blöd, das Illidan nur was legendäres für Schurken und Krieger im Geschenkebeutel hat. Würde mich seh über n legendary Casterstab freuen :/ Nur irgendwie dann bitte mit spektakulären Questreihe, die zwar was herr macht, aber nicht unmöglich zu schaffen ist. 

(Okay ich merke ich träume schon wieder von perfekten Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

Wir können sowieso nur Speckulieren...aber nur einmal pro server is ne däämliche idee...

so hat ein einziger die chance es zu haben...
stellt euch ma vor dann kommt n ninja looter...ders am besten garnicht tragen kann...

und zu dem argument das man sich nacher als DK gegen den Lichking stellt:

erstens ist der lich king zu 99% Tot wenn man dieses schwert hat und selbst wenn nicht wär es doch genial arthas mal mit seiner eigenen Waffe zu schlagen^^

und selbst n Schwächeres Frostmourne 2 hätte bei mir wenigstens chance auf Style eq


----------



## DeathKnightÐeath (23. Juli 2008)

Einmal Pro realmpool wäre natürlich noch realistischer =)


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

spinnst du dann bekommens höchstens 10 leute wenn überhaupt O-O


----------



## Crystania (23. Juli 2008)

Naja, aber die Klinge ist ja böse. Also wenn du die Klinge anlegst, entzieht sie deinem Char die Seele, wie will das Blizzard ins Spiel einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also glaub ich da nicht dran, das mans wirklich looten kann. Fände ich für meine Seite zu Storyunrealistisch.


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Böse ist definitions sache

Schliesslich sind Allys für die Horde Böse und die Horde ist für die Allys böse...

und zu dem mit der Seele hab ich ja schon gesagt(sry ka wie mann zitate machte hab erst grade wegen diesem thread angefangen zu posten)das man es wie bei Andonyus machen kann


----------



## Insgesicht (23. Juli 2008)

xshooterx schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 verschiedene frostmourne´s





finde ja frostmourne sollte die stats vom " Sword of the Thousends truths" haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich etwas gepimmt und auf lvl 80 angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (23. Juli 2008)

Was sehr cool wäre wenn es wie folgt wäre: kampf gegen Arthas pewpewpew rumschnätzel rumfrostmourne rumheil undso so dann ist arthas tot dann kommt so ne filmszene oder sowas ähnliches ( wie bei tdm wenn man auf die kugel klickt) und man sieht wie eine neblige essenz von arthas leiche in das schwert kricht und dann BÄM ist in frostmourne der geist von arthas und man muss nochmal gegen frostmounre kämpfen. arthas gibt dann loot á la t10 oderso und aus frostmourne kann man eine klassenspezifische klinge looten die auch 2händig ist und auch legendär dieses schwert heißt dann splitter von frostmourne udn hat dann eben für jäger bew ausdauer ap unso für krieger stärke usw oder eben 1händige sachen für schurken healer haben pech weil frostmourne so böse ist das man damit net healen kann! rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten guckt auf die uhr!


----------



## Garonth (23. Juli 2008)

@Chronus11: Genau das wollte ich auch grade schreiben^^ ich fänds weitaus schlimmer wenn Ner'zhuls krone droppen würde! Dann würde ja der Lichking erst wieder erwachen und den Spieler übernehmen xD

Natürlich soll auch Frostmourne nich eifnach so droppen. Ich fänds ganz cool über ne schweere Questreiehe, a là questitem droppt,dann muss man erstmal dauern arthas farmen bis man alles zersplitterten teile des schwerts zusammen hat (griff, klinge...was weiß ich^^) man diese dann zusammenschmieden muss (dazu natürlich übermäßig teure steinchen von nöten^^, und man das schwert dann von dem Fluch befreit, indem man sich nochmal von ein paar Weisen einen kristall erstellen lässt (das auch nochmal in 10 teilquests^^), um den toten leichnam von arthas (also nochmal raiden) zu reinigen, und seinen "guten" geist wiedererweckt. dieser kann dann den fluch von Frostmourne nehmen und es wird anlegbar. dadurch wäre arthas glücklich, und auch der typ mit dem item^^


----------



## Crystania (23. Juli 2008)

> Das mit dem Böse ist definitions sache
> 
> Schliesslich sind Allys für die Horde Böse und die Horde ist für die Allys böse...



Naja ich mein ja nicht böse auf wen anders, sondern böse in dem Sinne, das es dir die Seele raubt. Was ja Frostmourne tut. 

Aber klar, wenns so ne Questreihe wäre wie mit Andonius, wäre das kewl.

Und das mit der Filmsequenz wäre auch ne coole Möglichkeit. Aber das mit der Sache von wegen Splitter sammeln und Griff, Klinge bla bli blubb... das gabs ja schon in Naxx mit Athiesh.


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

EY MOM OLOLOL ICH LESE GERADE DIE SUNWELL TRILOGY WEIL DA NE ZUSAMMENFASSUNG DER GESAMMTEN WARCRAFT HISTORY IST UND ICH ZITIER:"DER NEUE UND UNSTERBLICH LICHKÖNIG ARTHAS MENETHIL" man unterstreiche bitte unsterblich

ps:nein das war kein caps lock sondern die aufregungXD


----------



## Tomtek (23. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es soll mehr als 1 pro Server tragen können (dann Hätt ichs auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Arthas droppt ei. Q-Item namens "Verunreinigte Klinge des Lichkings" dan muss man hierhin gehen und dann dahin und dann muss man bei ner Q gegen .. Ner'Zhul kämpfen .. ? is das richtig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann geht man irwo hin und dan muss man Den Black Tempel nochmal besuchen um Illidan's blut zu bekommen oder irwas sowas ^^ Need irwas verrücktes ;D

Edit: Oder mit der Q-Reihe öffnet sich eine neue Hdz-Reihe wo Arthas das Schwert an sich reisst und wenn man die dan geschafft hat bekommt man "Frostmourne" hrhr ! Die neue Hdz ini is natürlich ne raid instanz ^^ und man muss bis warten bis die Ini mit patch 3.4.595 rauskommt ^^ man muss nur verhindern dass Arthas die klinge bekommt DU musst sie berühren und die Essenz von ... Malygos oder was weiss ich draufschütten damit die klinge Gereinigt wird und dan kommt noch son boss aus der Klinge den muss man dan au noch töten ... gibt viele Möglichkeit ^^ Need eine Laange Q-Reihe mit inis von wow , bc und wotlk


----------



## Crystania (23. Juli 2008)

Er kann vielleicht nicht sterben, aber wenigstens bis zum Existenzminimum zerstören. ^^




> Verunreinigte Klinge des Lichkings



Solange das Item dann auch implementiert wird, und nicht das das so endet wie mit dem legendary Ashbringer *lölz*


----------



## KenosDark (23. Juli 2008)

Steht Arthas überhaupt als Raidboss auf der Liste?

Schon mal daran gedacht für wem die Venture Company arbeiten und alle sonstigen Bösewichter in Azeroth und in der Scherbenwelt?
Es gehen böse Gerüchte um, dass Arthas sich in Nordend verschanzt um irgendetwas abzuwehren, Furcht vor einer mächtigen Macht vielleicht.

Was sollte ihn sonst aufhalten nicht Azeroth zu invasieren, bevor das Addon los legt?


----------



## Wuschlor (23. Juli 2008)

ich vermute mal dass "der" ashbringer eine legendary waffe mit dem addon wird. erreichen wird man das sicherlich durch eine legendäre questreihe die durch die instanz höhlen der zeit: strathholme führen wird, beendet wird


----------



## Uldanem (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde man sollte Das Schwert Frostmourne nicht bekommen so.
Eher das man es im Kamf gegen Arthas zerstört. und man einen Legendären questgegestand bekommt mitdme man eine quets starten kann um Muradins Seele zu erlösen(kann mich entsinne das er ja fürs schwer geopfert wurde oder so) 
man dann von ihn am Ort wo er Starb(Am besten noch mit einen zernagten Zwegenskelett an dieser stelle)eine Quest bekommt mit der man diesen unheiligne splitter reinigt (Ashbringer herstellung in HdZ1 ähnlich) und dann damit eine Waffen ganz individuel für die eigende Klasse bastelt. 


ODER 
Arthas stirbt nich sondern haut wieder ab aber kommt dann nicht wie Kel wieder inn er lappen 5 mann inni ( ja mitlerweilel ist die zu einfach!)
und man trifft ihn später als stärkeren Gegner wieder oder sowas...


naja aber wir haben da keine rechte was zu sagen^^'


----------



## Crystania (23. Juli 2008)

War da nich auch was mit den Drachenaspekten da? (Davon hab ich keine Ahnung, weiß nimmer was es mit denen auf sich hat.)



> naja aber wir haben da keine rechte was zu sagen^^



Aber wir dürfen spekulieren ^^


----------



## Mjuu (23. Juli 2008)

Platinengel/wezz schrieb:


> ich fänds vernünftig wen es nur beim server first kill droppen würde, als belohnung für die mühen.



sehe ich ganz genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings wie gesagt sollte es ein pala/dk bekommen, da nicht jede Klasse, die 2H-Schwerter tragen kann, es verdient hat.


----------



## Pantherrebel (23. Juli 2008)

Grivi schrieb:


> http://images.wikia.com/wowwiki/images/3/3...Frostmourne.jpg das wurde bei der Blizzcon 2007 gezeigt



Genau so sieht es aus. Beim Alpa Client war des ding ein GM Item und 2 Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab mein 2händer mit Frostmourne ersetzt sieht schon nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

das mit dem existenz minimum ist n guter einwand...

und sogesehen...
hier verlangen alle nach quests...also kann mans au so machen:

Man braucht ein Q zum rein kommen,eins um Arthas zu killn dann kann man ne folge Q annehmen das arthas den ersten angriff mit leichtigkeit überstanden hat und der ganze raid kriegt Imba waffen die allerdings nur am Frozenthrone Wirken(weils zu einfach währe kriegt arthas dann natürlich bessere stats und n parr neue Phasen^^),danach kann man eine Quest annnehmen mit der man Frostmourne Looten kann...allerdings ist es verflucht und man kriegt die Q es zum Beispiel im wasser von Winterquell zu reinigen das aber mommentan von der Geißel belagert wird (82 Elite lässt grüßen XD)
Das wasser war nicht Rein genug um den Fluch zu entfernen aber es hat ihn geschwächt.nächste Q man muss ins HdZ3 und Archiemonde töten dar Eredar Blut Heilig ist aller dings muss man das gelootete Blut dann Schnellst möglich zu Tyrandre Whisperwind bringen da sie es vom Dämonischen einfluss befreit unter dem Archiemonde stand (Q auf zeit XD).danach ist Frostmourne zwar gereinigt doch es hat über die Hälfte seiner Kraft verloren.also habt ihr die Möglichkeit im Frozenthrone mit der fähigkeit Frostmourns seelen auszusaugen Die seelen der untoten sammeln (so ca 20.000 damits au schwer is XD) um ihm dann zu seiner alten stärke zu verhelfen^^

bis zum abschliesen der letzten Q bleibt Frostmourne Lila da es entweder abgeschwächt ist oder dem träger schadet XD


----------



## Sreal (23. Juli 2008)

Naja, meine meinung dazu ist ganz einfach!

Frostmourn sollte NIEMALS! droppen! Und Arthas nicht Sterben!.
Ich wäre dafür, dass sich Arthas kurz vorm Ende wegportet und man gegen diese Walkyren kämpfen muss die man am anfang auf der nekropole sieht wenn man sich einen Deathknight erstellt. 
1. würde dies Die Story retten, und der encounter wäre trotz allem Arthas.
2. Könnte ja eventuell Arthas "alter hammer" droppen der dann nur "verdorben" und Legendary ist.

....meine meinung.


Edit: @Vorpost,

Frostmourne kann nicht Corumpiert werden da dieses schwert durch und durch "böse" ist. Frostmourne ist halt eine art Antenne für den lichkönig und besitzt auch nur einen teil seiner macht. Die wirklich mächtigen sachen ist die Rüstung des Lich königs. 

Edit 2: @Uldanem,  Zu der sache mit dem "Legendären item", denke mal das würde dann sehr viel mehr auswirkungen haben. Muradin war nur der Erste der durch Frostmourne "geopfert" wurde.. ich sag da nur namen wie "Uther Lightbringer, Sylvana Windrunner, weitere paladine der alten silbernen hand, Terenas Menethil(arthas vater) etc etc"...

mfg


----------



## Baldoran (23. Juli 2008)

warum könnt ihr nicht einfach alle glauben das arthas und seine waffe für ewig unter eis begraben werden hm ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir kommen hier doch echt nicht weiter so...
vielleicht kommt aber auch ausm nichts ein portal aus der kil´jaedens hand kommt und arthas mitnimmt ?
und dann wird seine seele von kil richtig schön zerschmettert und sein schwert...

das wär doch eine tolle lösung hm ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok die kil´jaeden idee ist vielleicht doof...aber...
es wär echt doof wenn man sein schwert wirklich bekommt..
und hört doch auf mit ... ja die wird zerschmettert und da kriegt der mage einen stab...der krieger ein schwert...und und...
illidans waffe ist auch nicht in tausend teile zerfallen...

ps: ja kil´jaeden ist stärker als arthas und konnte nur wieder aus azeroth rausgeworfen werden weil er sich 
doch nur mit müh und not überhaupt in der welt halten konnte...


----------



## Mitrandor (23. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre ja für ne art ala Archlord, der der arthas besiegt bekommt des schwert und wird neuer lichking, und muss dann von den anderen bewzungen werden damit diese dann der solchige werden usw usw... 

das wär doch ma pve+pvp in einem. ;-)

solong, aber ambesten wie mein vorredner unterm eis bleibt alles liegen.- oder vieleicht werden wir den trhon eh nie besteigen dürfen.


----------



## Tomtek (23. Juli 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt aber auch ausm nichts ein portal aus der kil´jaedens hand kommt und arthas mitnimmt ?
> und dann wird seine seele von kil richtig schön zerschmettert und sein schwert...
> 
> das wär doch eine tolle lösung hm ?
> ...



Rofl XD ^^ und dan muss man gegen nen abgeschwächten kj kämpfen besser gesagt gegen seine linke hand wenn die dann down is kommt die rehcte dran rofl xD


----------



## Baldoran (23. Juli 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> Rofl XD ^^ und dan muss man gegen nen abgeschwächten kj kämpfen besser gesagt gegen seine linke hand wenn die dann down is kommt die rehcte dran rofl xD



genau !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

Mitrandor schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für ne art ala Archlord, der der arthas besiegt bekommt des schwert und wird neuer lichking, und muss dann von den anderen bewzungen werden damit diese dann der solchige werden usw usw...
> 
> das wär doch ma pve+pvp in einem. ;-)
> 
> solong, aber ambesten wie mein vorredner unterm eis bleibt alles liegen.- oder vieleicht werden wir den trhon eh nie besteigen dürfen.



du has nit bedacht das unter diesen bedingungen nur eine einzige grp den raid kommplet sehen kann...und wenn du die beste gilde auf deinme server bist darfste dir n neuen char machen weil du aufm Frozethron fest sitzt...
was machen nebenbei die anderen 24-39 raid teilnehmer???

(ah so macht man zitate^^)


----------



## sp4rkl3z (23. Juli 2008)

ich gab auch mal meinen senf dazu...

nee gute idee fände ich (weitergeleitet aus einem andren post) wenn das schwert in 4 teile zerspringt, also zerstört wird.
diese teile werden wiederum auf allen 4 kontinenten verteilt, also 1 pro kontinent.
diese teile können jeweils nur von diesem einen raid gefunden werden der den lichking getötet hatt. jedoch nicht nur 1x pro server. sprich: 25 leute haben die chance diese teile zu finden und dann zum schwert zusammen zu fügen.
die punkte an dennen diese teile sind/landen sollten random sein, so das die teile, falls alle 4 gefunden werden, nicht wieder am gleichen ort wie vorher sind wenn man nochmals in die ini geht...
so hätte man die möglichkeit das schwert zu bekommen, jedoch währe es extrem schwer dieses wirklich zu bekommen und würde nur denen zu stehen, die sich dafür wirklich bemüht haben (im warsten sinne des wortes)


hmmm... so beim durchlesen seh ich ein problem... was ist wenn man den lichking mehrmals raidet und mit verschiedenen personen?!?
bringt lösungen!!! 
den lichking nur 1x pro spieler zu sehen und zu töten währe etwas seltsam, jedoch wieder realistischer und die gedropten gegenstände müsste einfach für alle lootbar und mehrmals vorhanden sein.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (23. Juli 2008)

Also es Schwert wird es auf jedenfall geben Blizz hat ja sogar schon die Stads auf der Blizzcon veröffentlicht


----------



## Baldoran (23. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Also es Schwert wird es auf jedenfall geben Blizz hat ja sogar schon die Stads auf der Blizzcon veröffentlicht



vielleicht war das nur ein scherz von blizzard...
diese möglichkeit darf man nicht vergessen...
blizzard hatte ja schon ganz andere sachen mal gesagt..
ja wird vielleicht kommen..
und danach...nö doch nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*hust housing *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlyin (23. Juli 2008)

Ganz ehrlich?

Ich denke, dass Frostmourne genau wie die Gleven direkt droppen werden.

Wie soll man das Schwert sonst integrieren ohne, dass es völlig unlogisch wirkt?
-Thunderfury droppt mehr oder weniger auch direkt bei seinem Besitzer, nur muss dieser eben erst beschworen werden, das macht die Arbeit aus.
-Sulfuras war ein Upgrade für einen epischen Kolben, das Item zum Upgraden gab es auch direkt bei Ragnaros, hier war die Arbeit erstma das Epic herzustellen.

Das einzig sinnvolle wäre für mich, wenn man Frostmourne erstmal für sich zugänglich machen müsste, schließlich ist es eine Runenklinge, die nur von Todesrittern getragen werden können.
z. B.: Arthas einige male töten ---> Drop ---> Questreihe mit hohem Aufwand, um sie nutzbar zu machen
So wäre das Besitzen und Nutzen des Frostmourne an ähnliche Bedingungen geknüpft, wie bei den alten Legendaries, damit sollten wieder alle zufrieden sein (die Neider natürlich ausgenommen).


----------



## Stonewhip (23. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Also es Schwert wird es auf jedenfall geben Blizz hat ja sogar schon die Stads auf der Blizzcon veröffentlicht


ja, nee. Is kla.. und der Zusatz wird auch auf jedenFall: "Hail to the king, baby!" sein. *LOL*

Und für alle wartenden darf man dann das Schwert, per Konsolenbefehl, in eine Datei exportieren und in DUKE NUKEN FOREVER importieren *ROFL* (wenn es denn in diesem Leben noch erscheint).


----------



## The Holy Paladin (23. Juli 2008)

> ich fänds vernünftig wen es nur beim server first kill droppen würde, als belohnung für die mühen.



Stimmt das hätte wirklich was somit wäre es wirklich einzigartig und legendär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber was immer auch passieren mag, wir Spieler können leider eh nur mutmaßen,was wirklich eintreten wird können wir weder verhindern noch beeinflußen und ich hoffe Blizzard wird da eine richtig gute Idee mit diesem so besonderen Schwert haben.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Thrungal (23. Juli 2008)

Wie viele Vorredner schon sagten: Arthas DARF eigtl. gar nicht sterben - weil er ja eh schon der "Toteste" aller Untoten ist und ausserdem der Chef der Geißel (und somit auch mit den Untoten verbunden)  ist - mit seinem Tod würde ja auch die Rasse der Untoten nicht mehr existieren.

Die Option mit "irgendwer portet ihn bei ??% weg" ist so dumm gar nicht. 
Ebenso wie die Spekulationen im buffed-Magazin mit dem Magie-Aspekt-Drachen (bitte hier ...... den Namen einsetzen), der auch nicht sterben darf, weil dadurch die Magie zerstört werden würde. 

Zum Schwert nochmal:
First-Event find ich net gut - wenn es eine (Quest-)Belohnung in der Art von Frostmourne gibt, dann bitte old-style mit Questreihe und Unterstützung durch den Raid (=Verzicht auf Loot, Zusammentragen der Items, damit einer! das Ding bekommt). 
Diese Zusammenarbeit im Raid war vor BC einfach geil (sorry)!! Alle haben damals MC und BWL gefarmt, um einem Spieler TF zu ermöglichen - dieses Zusammenspiel ging mit BC leider komplett flöten :-(


Aber ok, Blizz ist ja drauf bedacht, es allen Recht zu machen.... warscheinlich wird Frostmourne auch im 10-er Modus fallen...

In der Hoffnung, dass das nicht so wird, 


/thrung


----------



## Vogelscheuche (23. Juli 2008)

Naja man hat nicht ganz unrecht damit das frostmourne einmalig sein sollte,
also nur einmal pro server oder so 
aber dan stellt euch mal die gesichter aller spieler vor die den typen sehen da würde dan nur noch ein gefühl aufkommen.
Purer hass und abartiger neid.

Aber gut ich habe mal von jemanden gehört das es bald mit der neuen erweiterung wrath of the lichking ne neue seltenheits stufe geben soll,
"Artefakt" heist das dann und hat rote schrift, wäre ziemlich sinnvol und würde auch passen.
Den nach der Wc3 story hat ja das schwert von Arhas richtig was zu bedeuten und die wargleves of azzinoth die haben ja noch nicht mal ne story, und den namen von den schwertern habe ich auch nicht in W3 mitbekommen

Frostmourne sollte nicht zerstört werden aber auch nicht einmalig auf servern vorkommen, ich denke mal da lassen sie die leute von blizzard was nettes einfallen um das problem zu lösen


----------



## Baldoran (23. Juli 2008)

hach naja...hach aja...hach ajaja..hach naja....

um noch was für heut zu melden...
muss ich euch was besondres melden...
nie und nimmer ! das wär noch schlimmer !
wird die klinge ! über die ich nicht singe !
als only 1mal beim firstkill droppen !!!


edit : wär auch für seinen besitzer nicht sehr toll...
aufgrund des neids und ich sag nur...accounthacker...


----------



## Vadesh (23. Juli 2008)

Um erstmal auf das Thema von wegen nur einmal pro Server zu kommen:
- Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass Blizzard ein Item macht, dass pro Server nur einmal existiert. Das wäre den Leuten gegenüber schon unfair, die keine    Raidgilde haben, oder noch keine. Im Grunde würde sehr viel zerstörrt werden, wenn ich zwar in die ini gehe aber genau weiß, dass dieses Schwert niemals mehr droppen kann. Fraglich, ob ich da noch Lust hätt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Schwert nur für Palas / Dk:
- Ja ich finde auch, dass Jäger diese Waffe nicht bekommen sollten. Allerdings finde ich, dass auch Krieger sie bekommen können genau wie die DKs und die Palas. Passt zwar nicht direkt zur Story, aber es wär unfair. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Jäger jemals ein Legendäres Schwert bekommt.
Siehe Illidan-Schwerter und Thunderfury

Allerdings wäre es mir auch am liebsten, wenn die Waffe gar nicht implimentiert wird. Es würde nicht zur Story passen, da ja eigentlich alle wissen sollten, dass das Schwert "verflucht" ist und jeder der es nimmt unter dem Bann des Lichkönigs verfällt.


----------



## ReWahn (23. Juli 2008)

Naja wie gesagt, ich hofe stark dass Frostmourne nicht implementiert wirdd und dass Arthas nicht stirbt... aber für den Fall dass es droppen sollte, sollte es imho nur benutzbar sein für Krieger, DK und Palas... Ist mit allen drei Klassen vereinbar...


----------



## Zachariaz (23. Juli 2008)

Das Schwert ist immer noch eine verworfene Idee...ohje Oo

Das war mal geplant, aber soll net integriert werden...


----------



## Insgesicht (23. Juli 2008)

Baldoran  	Geschrieben: Heute, 02:33
  	hach naja...hach aja...hach ajaja..hach naja....

um noch was für heut zu melden...
muss ich euch was besondres melden...
nie und nimmer ! das wär noch schlimmer !
wird die klinge ! über die ich nicht singe !
als only 1mal beim firstkill droppen !!!


edit : wär auch für seinen besitzer nicht sehr toll...
aufgrund des neids und ich sag nur...accounthacker...

(hmm irgentwie hat das zitieren nicht richtig geklappt deshalb so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

kla meinste nur weil er das schwert hat wird sein account gehackt?  
aber auf der einen seite hast du sicherlich recht es wird dan echt nervig für den besitzer allein wie viele whisper er bekommen muss (ich kenn das).


----------



## Spichty (23. Juli 2008)

Einige Hackversuche wirds bestimmt auf den ein oder anderen Besitzer geben, aber bis dahin wird hoffentlich den Blizzard Authentifikator  überall geben so das ihn sich jeder holen kann, also denk mal wenn man nicht gerade blöd mit den AccDaten umgeht ist der Acc und Frostmorune recht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich könnte mir vorstellen das das Frostmourne droppt aber man es nicht anlegen kann sondern zb dafür benutzt um Kel'Thuzad zu beschwören oder zu kontaktieren oder sowas in der Art. Und alle die jetzt schreien "Ja dann hat man ja die Geissel vernichtet was solln danach passiern ?" wer sagt denn das andere "Böse Mächte" nicht eventuell Interresse haben sollten die beiden (also Arthas und/oder Kel'Thuzad) wiederzuerwecken? Wäre halt meine Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich mein es sollte gar nich droppen es sollte zerstört werden man sieht ja in wc3 was es arthas antut vom lich king selbst gesteuert müsste man theoretisch auch so werden übermächtig untot seelenlos es sollte einfach zerstört werden oder auf andere weise entsorgt bzw. verschwinden find ich




Sind das nicht schon alle WoW Spieler?
Zumindest die meisten


----------



## mofsens (23. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Sind das nicht schon alle WoW Spieler?
> Zumindest die meisten




untot und seelenlos? nur bei der horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich mein es sollte gar nich droppen es sollte zerstört werden man sieht ja in wc3 was es arthas antut vom lich king selbst gesteuert müsste man theoretisch auch so werden übermächtig untot seelenlos es sollte einfach zerstört werden oder auf andere weise entsorgt bzw. verschwinden find ich




naja arthas ist mit dem lichkönig eins geworden und ist halt jetzt der lichkönig. wenn also arthas stirbt, dann stirbt auch der lichkönig, jedoch ist er halt daher auch sehr mächtig und glaube nicht, dass man arthas töten kann. wenn man ihn jedoch töten könnte, dann könnte man auch ohne probleme frostmourne nehmen, jedoch wäre es dann nur noch eine normale runenklinge ohne die macht des lichkönigs.

alles in allem würde ich sagen, dass es nicht dropped bzw. wenn es droped es nicht imba sein wird.


----------



## MadSquare (23. Juli 2008)

1. Ich tippe auf ne questreihe.
Frostmourne zerbricht beim kill von Arthas. Davon soll man die Klingen stücke, griff usw. einsammlen, dann noch jede mange andere matierialien, magische dinge aus allen anderen raid instancen und noch mehr sachen.
Und dann so wie das mount von AQ40. Außerdem klassenlimitiert für pala, krieger und toderritter.

2. Arthas/Lichking stirb nicht (ich glaub sowas hab ich iwo mal gelesen/gesehen), sondern teleportiert sich mit letzter kraft weg, nimmt sein schwert mit. Aber glücklicher weise schafft er es nicht seine Reichtümmer mit zu nehmen und lässt diese zurück. Also kein Lichkönig oder Frostmourne, aber ne Kiste mit loot.


----------



## Mephion (23. Juli 2008)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Um erstmal auf das Thema von wegen nur einmal pro Server zu kommen:
> - Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass Blizzard ein Item macht, dass pro Server nur einmal existiert. Das wäre den Leuten gegenüber schon unfair, die keine    Raidgilde haben, oder noch keine. Im Grunde würde sehr viel zerstörrt werden, wenn ich zwar in die ini gehe aber genau weiß, dass dieses Schwert niemals mehr droppen kann. Fraglich, ob ich da noch Lust hätt
> 
> 
> ...




Hunter kein Legendary Sword...Thunderfury ist ein schwert und die Quest von huntern annehmbar..
Vielleicht besser informieren bevor Brei bei raus kommt..

BTT..Bin für 3 Möglichkeiten: 
1 es droppt gar net..wäre für meinen neuen Main sehr schlecht..
2 es droppt zu einer chance wie damals der ashbringer..hatten ja net viele
3 es gibt einer fragment quest wie die von atiesh wodurch man eine ähnliche klinge erschafft und zur verendung das heft von Frostmourne brauch..

Mir sagt Nr3 am meisten zu..


----------



## Tennissocke (23. Juli 2008)

also das teil dropt ..... wird der char dann zum NPC und man bekommt nen lvl 20 copy vom alten char ;-) heheh 

is ja verlucht das teil da sollte man auch merken dann


----------



## Oogieboogie (23. Juli 2008)

also ich finde die idee mit der questreihe gut, am besten eine, in der man frostmourne reinigen muss (ähnlich wie das aus naxx von den reitern). denn es ist ja so, dass der träger von frostmourne (also arthas) dem lichking verfiel, sobald er mit frostmourne tötete. wenn einem also das ding als legendary hinterhergeschmissen würde, würde blizz einen riesigen fehler machen


----------



## Jawbreaker (23. Juli 2008)

Ich fänds ja schick, wenn das Schwert einfach nach dem Kampf auf dem Boden landen und per Zahnrad von jedem, ders benutzen kann gelootet werden könnte. Natürlich muss man auch bereit sein die Kosten dafür zu tragen (á la WC3), d.h. ein anderes Raid Mitglied (oder alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) geht dabei drauf, stirbt allerdings nicht nur, sondern wird mitsamt Seele, sprich Account vernichtet. Danach sinkt derjenige der das Schwert hat alle 10minuten im Level um 1 Stufe ab & kann das nur Verhindern, wenn er die Essenz von Ner'Zhul einfängt, Arthas rezzt & die beiden wieder zusammenbringt, im Rahmen einer Questreihe natürlich. Wenn das gelungen ist, wird der Spieler wieder 80, muss aber dummerweise alleine gegen Arthas kämpfen und verliert ob Frostmourne hin oder her & Arthas klaut ihm wieder das Schwert, wobei er dem Spieler auch gleich noch die Seele, sprich den Account raubt. Würde erklären warum Arthas in der nächsten ID wieder da ist und auch eine ganz besondere Herausforderung für die Elite-Raid Gilden darstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (23. Juli 2008)

Arthas sollte bei jedem 25er Kill ein Questitem droppen das eine Arschlange, arschteure und richtig schwere Questreihe auslöst. Sobald das erste Schwert dann fertiggestellt worden ist, droppt kein Questitem mehr. (Spieler die das Questitem schon haben sollen dafür nen Titel bekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ausserdem sollte Frostmourne ein Artefakt sein und kein legendary, denn es ist die Waffe mit der größten Geschichte (ok Ashbringer hat auch noch eine große das wars aber).

Und ja es SOLL overpowered sein... bei einem Uniqueserver Item darf das ruhig aus dem Rahmen fallen.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube ja das er droppt, gab ja irgendwo mal son screen davon , mit stats (war aber glaube fake?).
Was mich nur wundert: Das schwert ist verflucht, ja, aber ähem: Wer will ihn noch beeinflussen, wenn Arthas ala Lichking stirbt?
Vllt. muss man es wie beim Ashbringer reinigen lassen?


----------



## Spittykovski (23. Juli 2008)

Es sollte defenitiv keiner bekommen.
Ich mein das Schwert verändert den Geist des Trägers, es verändert ihn, nimmt ihn in sich ein. 

Ich fände es eine Schande, wenn überhaupt ein Spieler dieses Schwert erlangen kann. Und wenn, dann nur einmal pro Realm.
Aber naja WOW führt ja sowieso die eigentliche WC story nicht weiter, von daher isses auf der andern Seite sowieso Wayne was in WOW passiert.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2008)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Ich fände es eine Schande, wenn überhaupt ein Spieler dieses Schwert erlangen kann. Und wenn, dann nur einmal pro Realm.
> Aber naja WOW führt ja sowieso die eigentliche WC story nicht weiter, von daher isses auf der andern Seite sowieso Wayne was in WOW passiert.



Öhem, Chris Metzen, seines zeichen Story Meister von Blizzard Entertaiment, hat doch mal gesagt das alles was in WoW passiert mit auf die WC story einfluss hat, also wenn es je ein WCIV geben sollte wirds dort Keinen arthas, kein Illidan etc. mehr geben Also ist es nicht Wayne!


----------



## Briefklammer (23. Juli 2008)

es sollte 2xpro server droppen einmal auf allianz seite und dann auf der seite der horde


----------



## mazine (23. Juli 2008)

es sollte einfach droppen halt zu ner niedrigen rate(sehr niedrig)
ich meine ob das schwert nu einzigartig is oder nich... ich meine man kann doch alle raidbosse auch mehr als einmal umbringen obwohl man weiss das sie einzigartig sind...


----------



## Cheaters (23. Juli 2008)

Ich denk mir es wird Frostmourne zwar geben, aber als abgeschwächte Version im Epic Sytle...


----------



## Seek (23. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt dann sollte es nur einmal prop server droppen, schließlich Einzigartig das Teil!


Genau meine Meinung.
aber von Mir aus Brauch es garnicht Droppen das wäre mehr als Storymord.


----------



## Topperharly (23. Juli 2008)

ich denke das schwert droppt. man muss es aber in einer langen questreihe "reinigen" von dem bösen (aura des lich-kings oda so). also so ähnlich wie ashbringer..... wobeid er ja auch wieder kommen soll.....^^


----------



## Arkoras (23. Juli 2008)

mazine schrieb:


> es sollte einfach droppen halt zu ner niedrigen rate(sehr niedrig)
> ich meine ob das schwert nu einzigartig is oder nich... ich meine man kann doch alle raidbosse auch mehr als einmal umbringen obwohl man weiss das sie einzigartig sind...



Bitte lass das nicht geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frostmourne MUSS ein legendäres Item sein (Ashbringer is legendär und Frostmourne wär das nicht)  und irgendwie versteht keiner mehr was LEGENDÄR einmal bedeutet hat. Hatte man etwas Episches erbeutet dann war das die wohl beste Stufe an Item...wenn man wirklich etwas legendäres haben wollte dann musste man auch legendär viel Zeit dafür aufwenden und nicht einfach nen Boss umhauen und auf den drop hoffen. Sicher, TF fängt auch mit nem legendären Drop bei Geddon und Garr an, aber das ist erst der ANFANG! bei Illidan hörts nach dem Drop der Klingen schon auf. TF oder Sulfuras musste man ne aufwändige, aber auch eine epische Questreihe machen um sich diesen legendären Status der Waffe zu verdienen und wenn man dann schließlich den Sulfuronhammer mit dem Auge von Sulfuras kombinieren durfte, dann war das ein atemberaubender moment. Oder wie viele Leute mit dem verderbten Aschenbringer durch die WoW-Welt gereist sind, um irgendwo hinweise auf den 2. Sohn Mograines zu finden. Sicher haben sie ihn nicht finden können, da er (wohl^^) noch nicht im Spiel ist, aber sie haben viele andere lustige und spannend gestaltete Orte entdeckt, die man ohne dieses Bemühen an die legendäre Waffe zu kommen wohl nie entdeckt hätte. Mit den Azzinothgleven hat Blizzard das abgeschafft. Natürlich muss man Illidan oft töten, aber wenn man es einmal raus hat und weiss wie man es macht dann ist das immer das selbe. "Illidan töten, hoffen, enttäuscht" und das bis die Klinge droppt. Bei einer Quest hat man das Ziel vor Augen und alle erleben wie das Ziel immer näher rückt. Ich hoffe das Blizzard das gemerkt hat (ok, ich weiss da kann ich lange hoffen) aber vielleicht bauen sie ja wirklich eine Questreihe ein, die den Schlachtzug (und Frostmourne sollte wirklich nur für die 25er Droppen, da a) man nicht mit einem "schwachen" und einem "starken" Frostmourne rumlaufen kann und b) der Aufwand für 25 Leute größer und  da das "Gruppengefühl" stärker ist) fordert und am Schluss dann für einen Spieler das Schwert gibt. (Und Blizzard hat schonmal ein Item nur einem Spieler gegeben, es war das erste legendäre Item das je gedroppt ist, eine Halskette aus MC, die hat Blizzard aus dem Spiel entfernt und nur 1 Spieler auf der ganzen Welt, der die Kette bereits gelootet hatte, durfte sie behalten.)


----------



## StormofDoom (23. Juli 2008)

ich glaub irgendwie das es sich damit ähnlich wie beim BT verhalten wird nämlich das die Instanz um den Lichkönig erst später per Patch in das spiel eingebaut wird ergo auch die Waffe später kommt 

und ich könnte mir wenn dann auch nur so ne Questreihe vorstellen wie sie für andere LEgendäre Items vonnöten war (überlegt mal wenn selbst Arthas jetzt mit WotlK als der stärkste gilt, bleibt im grunde nur noch einer der stärker sein kann wenn Kil'jaeden und Archimonde schon tot sind...Sargeras persönlich)


----------



## Aremaron (23. Juli 2008)

Ich will das aber auch als krieger^^


----------



## fildus (23. Juli 2008)

Dunkle Visionen quälen meinen Geist. Ein glatzköpfiger, rosa Bart tragender Gnom-krieger der auf seinem Motorrad durch Nordend donnert und dank der neuen Krigerfähigkeit ,2H-Waffen in einer zu tragen, Frostmourne in der Main- und Thunderfurry in der Offhand trägt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee Spaß beiseite, wenn Frostmourne droppen sollte wäre ich dafür, dass es, wie die Twinblades, nur für bestimmte Klassen verfügbar seien sollte (Pala, DK)

Grüßle


----------



## Topperharly (23. Juli 2008)

nene es bleibt legendary nur man ist eben nicht "der neue" lichking... es ist eben nur vom "willen" gereinigt worden. das meine ich^^


----------



## Arkoras (23. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> ich glaub irgendwie das es sich damit ähnlich wie beim BT verhalten wird nämlich das die Instanz um den Lichkönig erst später per Patch in das spiel eingebaut wird ergo auch die Waffe später kommt
> 
> und ich könnte mir wenn dann auch nur so ne Questreihe vorstellen wie sie für andere LEgendäre Items vonnöten war (überlegt mal wenn selbst Arthas jetzt mit WotlK als der stärkste gilt, bleibt im grunde nur noch einer der stärker sein kann wenn Kil'jaeden und Archimonde schon tot sind...Sargeras persönlich)



Und wer ist stärker als Sargeras...hehe die alten Götter natürlich! Sie wurden von den Titanen unter Azeroth eingesperrt aber wie man sieht hat sich einer schon wieder befreit und hockt jetzt seit BC ganz allein in AQ40 rum, C'Thun. Ein weiterer Gott wird wohl im Smaragdgrünen Traum sein und das kommt ganz sicher das Addon (90-100). wo die andere 2? sind weiss man glaub ich nicht, es gibt aber hinweise, zB Hakkar oder diese Hydra.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. Juli 2008)

Is doch völlig klar was jetzt kommt oder?



*HUNTERITEM!*


----------



## Magickevin (23. Juli 2008)

Es sollte Ausschlieslich für Deathknights sein oder ist man wenn man es mit nem pala trägt einer kA Blizzard lässt sich schon was einfallen aber 1x pro server wäre bissle sehr öde wer arthas killt sollte eine quest bekommen von z.b "Überreste von Frostmourne" in der Quest reihe muss man das schwert wiederherstellen um es tragen und seine macht entfesseln zu können

hab das gelesen und konnt nichtmehr



> Dunkle Visionen quälen meinen Geist. Ein glatzköpfiger, rosa Bart tragender Gnom-krieger der auf seinem Motorrad durch Nordend donnert und dank der neuen Krigerfähigkeit ,2H-Waffen in einer zu tragen, Frostmourne in der Main- und Thunderfurry in der Offhand trägt


----------



## Arkoras (23. Juli 2008)

Ich fürchte nur das Blizz sich nichts antuen will und Frostmourne bei Arthas droppen lässt...eh schon schlimm genug das Gnome "Todesritter" werden dürfen, Frostmourne sollten die NIE bekommen, ach waren das noch schöne Zeiten wo nur ein toter Gnom ein guter Gnom war.


----------



## YasoNRX (23. Juli 2008)

Mir egal ob es der Krieger bekommt^^ weil mein Krieger eh weiter Deff bleibt und der Deathknight wird mein dd^^ aber einmal pro server ist echt dumm, besser wie dieses schwert und das ragnaros. ka wie die heißen kam kurz vor bc auf wow:I

Edit: Ach hab einmal bei Blizz gelesen das man Arthas erst sehr sehr spät raiden kann oder der erst nach der Erweiterung Maelstorm erst kommt :/


----------



## Topperharly (23. Juli 2008)

btw: wurde nicht gesagt das frosti dann stimmen vom lichking wiedergibt...?


----------



## Healguard (23. Juli 2008)

In den Genuss eines Schwertes sollte jeder kommen, egal ob hunter, pala, schami oder serverfirstkill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre sonst ziemlich unfair, weil EIN Spieler auf dem Server total overpowered wär


----------



## Neltharon (23. Juli 2008)

Ihr wisst schon, dass Frostmourne ein Teil vom Lich König selbst ist? Seine Seele steckt im Schwert, der Kettenrüstung und dem Helm. Lich König tot = Schwert weg

Das wäre meine Theorie


----------



## theri (23. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wäre sonst ziemlich unfair, weil EIN Spieler auf dem Server total overpowered wär



Jo wenn einer vielleicht dann noch mit t8 oder oder s7 oder s8 im pvp oder arena oder auch in elite raidgilden 
Naja ich hoffe das das nicht so einfach ist oder nicht so overpowerd ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gruß Terrorlord & Gnomeri !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dypress (23. Juli 2008)

Man sollte es garnicht bekommen. weil wenn man es dan trägt wird man ja selbst zum lich king und das wäre unlogisch.


----------



## Exomia (23. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> nene es bleibt legendary nur man ist eben nicht "der neue" lichking... es ist eben nur vom "willen" gereinigt worden. das meine ich^^




Ich muss sagen es wäre schwachsin dieses Schwert als Waffe einzuführen! Es ist und bleibt Frostmourn, ein besessenes Artefakt, wenn es geläutert werden würde wäre es nichts weiter als ein Zweihänder, es wäre nicht mehr Legendär! Die Macht des Lich Königs kommt ja nicht aus seiner Waffe ode seiner Rüstung, er ist die Waffe und die Rüstung! Genau so gut könnte man auch die die Rüstung als legendary implimentieren, das hätte den selben Sinn. Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Waffe zu mächtig um sie in die Hand einfach Spiler zu geben! Und wie gesagt die Leuterung eines solchen artefakts hätte keinen spilerischen sinn. Frostmourn war und wird immer "böse" sein. Der Ashbringer hingegen war ein Waffe die für das gute Stand und mit dem Bösen verseucht wurde, seine Leuterung bringt ihn in seine Uhrsprüngliche Form. So viel ich weis hat Frostmourn aber keine gute From und eine Leuterung würde es unweigerlich zu nichts weiter als einem Stinknormalen Artefakt bzw Waffe machen.


----------



## Magickevin (23. Juli 2008)

In Wc3 war es ja so Arthas stimmen gehört Arthas holte Frostmourne Zack Schwert genommen seinen coolen Zwergenfreund gekillt und nun auf den Berg spaziert und Illidan getroffen Illidan liegt geschlagen am boden arthas geht chillig den berg hoch zieht die rüstung an und sitzt sei dem da oben kommandiert die geißel und wartet auf raids die er hinrichten kann um es kurz zu formulieren



> Frostmourn war und wird immer "böse" sein. Der Ashbringer hingegen war ein Waffe die für das gute Stand und mit dem Bösen verseucht wurde, seine Leuterung bringt ihn in seine Uhrsprüngliche Form. So viel ich weis hat Frostmourn aber keine gute From



Allimania gehört? wo Horst die stimmen von Frostmourne hörte? und Löwenzahn dazwischen funkte? denn sagen wir mal nicht Frostmourne droppt sondern die Heilige Klinge der Menschen die die Arthas Vater besaß denke mal das die nicht Löwenzahn heißt oder die Alte klinge von Arthas wo er noch ein Paladin war wäre doch auch eine möglichkeit


----------



## theri (23. Juli 2008)

Dypress schrieb:


> Man sollte es garnicht bekommen. weil wenn man es dan trägt wird man ja selbst zum lich king und das wäre unlogisch.



Jo man aber die haben sich doch noch nie an wc3 oder wc3 ft orientiert ich meine was sollen denn die dreanei da ??? MÖPP


----------



## Alien123 (23. Juli 2008)

Ich fands schon ätzend dass jeder Alli mit der Axt von Grom Hellscream rumrannte, daher halte ich auch nicht viel von einem droppenden Frostmourne.


----------



## PTK (23. Juli 2008)

löööl
da hat wer n bisl zuviel kaffee getrunken?


----------



## lala.y0 (23. Juli 2008)

Platinengel/wezz schrieb:


> ich fänds vernünftig wen es nur beim server first kill droppen würde, als belohnung für die mühen.



Wäre ne gute Lösung, finde ich auch sehr nice ;-)



xshooterx schrieb:


> also ich wäre einmal für etwas ganz neus !
> 
> Frostmourne sollte droppn aber nur mit einer wirklich minimalen Droppchance, vielleicht eine chance von 0.00000000000000000000001 ?!
> Wenn es dann soweit ist dann können den loot nur Pala´s und Dk´s sehn und die anderen Schlachtzugmitglieder nicht.
> ...



Naja, die 0.00000000000000000000001 % droppchance sind zu untertrieben, vielleicht 0,15% oder so, wobei ich die Lösung von Platinengel/wezz am geilsten finde, was du mit dem Char meinst, fänd ich natürlich au super geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum TE: hättest vielleicht noch ne umfrage dazu starten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (23. Juli 2008)

Cool wäre es doch wenn man Arthas besiegt ein spieler aus der runde den Titel Der Lichkönig bekommt für eine bestimmte zeit und diese dann für eine bestimmte zeit das Schwert nutzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sagen wir mal 2Wochen oder so...


----------



## Juudra (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich wär dafür das es gaaar nicht droppen sollte überhaupt net net mal zu 0.0000000000000 (hägt mal 1 million nullen noch dran),1prozent 

wäre dafür das ne andere legendary waffe droppt für die deathknights.Arthas wird sicher nen schwert droppen ich hoff jedoch das es kein frostmourne abklatsch wird.Würde irgendwie die story total verhunzen.Fand schon ie kriegsklingen net so doll sicher wer sie hat is ok sehn cool aus etc.aber macht irgendwie die story kaputt wenn nen gnom schurke mit den teilen rumläuft und auf hordenseite nen blutelf schurke ebenfalls weil eigentlich gibt es die ja nur einmal die off und main hand :/


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2008)

ich finde man sollte es ab freundlich bei den Sporegar für 2g10s35k kaufen können.
(freundlich, damit nicht jeder Noob drankommt!)


----------



## Exomia (23. Juli 2008)

katakis1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> !!!!!!FROSTMOURNE HAT ARTHAS NICHT MIT NER ZHUL VEREINIGT SONDERN NER ZHULS HELM DEN ER JETZT AUF DEM KOPP HAT... NER ZHUL WAR VORHER EIN ORK DEM DIE WAHL GESTELLT WURDE: SARGERAS (DEM OBERÖSEN TITANEN / ANFÜHRER DER LEGION) AUF EWIG DIENEN ODER SEELENFOLTER FÜR IMMER... ER NIMMT NATÜRLICH SARGERAS DIENEN UND VERARSCHT IHN... ER WIRD LICH KÖNIG, KEL THUZAD HILFT IHM ALLE ZU ZOMBIES ZU MACHEN UND ARTHAS VERLIERT SEINE SEELE DURCHS SSCHWERT UND STOLPERT ÜBER DEN HELM...DERWEIL STOLPERT ILLIDAN ÜBER NERZHULS SCHÄDEL UND JETZT WISSEN WA NICHT WAS UND ERWARTET!!!!!!!
> ...


Deine Beitrag wir nich besser oder aussagekräftiger indem du ihn SO hervorhebst! und nein das ist Falsch Arhas würd von Ner'zhul bessesn als er sich Frostmourn in dem Glauben Nahm das dieses schwert die einzige Möglichkeit gewesen wäre den lichkönig selbst zu töten! Als er die Rüstung anzog wurde er eins mit dem Lichking, das stimmt! ABER er war vorher schon ein ergebener Diener der unter der Kontrolle das Lichkönigs stand und das durch FROSTMOURN!!!!


----------



## Arkoras (23. Juli 2008)

SolitaryAngel666 schrieb:


> Cool wäre es doch wenn man Arthas besiegt ein spieler aus der runde den Titel Der Lichkönig bekommt für eine bestimmte zeit und diese dann für eine bestimmte zeit das Schwert nutzen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damit der dann allein die Raidinstanzen clearen kann oder alleine alle Spieler ganken kann oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2008)

katakis1 Sagmal gehts noch?
Dabei ist der Lichkönig nichtmal böse, Nerzhul wollte doch nur Rache dafür was Sargeras ihn und den anderen Orcs angetan hat, arme sau.


----------



## Arkoras (23. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich finde man sollte es ab freundlich bei den Sporegar für 2g10s35k kaufen können.
> (freundlich, damit nicht jeder Noob drankommt!)


 warum bitte für 2g 10s 35k? Es ist zwar legendär aber das is dann doch unnatürlich viel gold...


----------



## theri (23. Juli 2008)

Ich sach nur bt solo "hust" und frostkrone zu 2. "Doppelhust"


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (23. Juli 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Damit der dann allein die Raidinstanzen clearen kann oder alleine alle Spieler ganken kann oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö wieso net unbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den ganzen Server wäre schon eher meine vorstellung ^^
Ne mal spaß beseite... is natürlich nur ne grund idee den rest müsste man halt noch ausarbeiten und verfeinern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rinkon (23. Juli 2008)

Platinengel/wezz schrieb:


> ich fänds vernünftig wen es nur beim server first kill droppen würde, als belohnung für die mühen.



ähm...toll,und andere Gilden die nicht soviel Zeit haben und den Content erst nach ein paar Monaten erreichen geben sich keine Mühe?
JEDER der das Spiel hat,und das Schwert(sofern es droppen sollte) besitzen möchte,sollte imo auch berechtigt sein,das auch zu tun. Mit entsprechender Mühe,versteht sich.


----------



## KenosDark (23. Juli 2008)

Jep und nun verschanzt sich Arthas in Nordend um den Zorn von Sargeras zu "verstecken". Sprich er hebt in Nordend eine gewaltige Armee aus.


----------



## theri (23. Juli 2008)

ABER WIR MÜSSEN DOCH ALLE SAGEN DAS FROSTMOURNE UND ARTHAS ZU WOTLK DAZU GEHÖREN DAS IST WIE FUßBALL OHHNE BALL, FRÜHSTÜCK OHNE NUTELLA ABER ICH KANN ES EUCH AM BESTEN SO ERKLÄREN::::::::::::UGS OHNE SUPPORT UND WOW OHNE DROP:::::::::::::


----------



## Mr.Toast (23. Juli 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Deine Beitrag wir nich besser oder aussagekräftiger indem du ihn SO hervorhebst! und nein das ist Falsch Arhas würd von Ner'zhul bessesn als er sich Frostmourn in dem Glauben Nahm das dieses schwert die einzige Möglichkeit gewesen wäre den lichkönig selbst zu töten! Als er die Rüstung anzog wurde er eins mit dem Lichking, das stimmt! ABER er war vorher schon ein ergebener Diener der unter der Kontrolle das Lichkönigs stand und das durch FROSTMOURN!!!!



Das stimmt so aber auch nicht. Er nahm Frostmourn in dem Glauben, das es die einzige Möglichkeit sei Mal Ganis zu töten. Die Sache mit dem Lich König war bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch garnicht bekannt.


----------



## theri (23. Juli 2008)

JO er wusste ja noch nichma das der zwerg (sorry namen vergessen muss mal wieder wc3 spielen) sterben wird wenn er das schwert nimmt


----------



## Exomia (23. Juli 2008)

Na gut ok mein Fehler, aber ändert ja an der Kernaussage nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarreg (23. Juli 2008)

ich wär auch dafür 1x pro server (Pala/DK) allerdings sollte man nach dem Tod von Arthas eine elendslange Questreihe machn müsseb um das Böse aus dem Schwert zu bekommen und es quasi damit zähmen...es sollte schon öfters droppen also der Grundstoff von Arthas allerdings derjenige der die letzte Quest von der Questreihe als erster abschließt bekommt es letztendlich und sobald das passiert is verschwinden die restlichen...ich weiß gemein aber trotzdem hätt was


----------



## Visssion (23. Juli 2008)

mh die twin blades werden auf euren servern also nachgeschmissen ? ^^ Bei uns haben die genau 2 leute >.< also nix mit nachschmeissen. Es gehen aber auch leute sunwell usw. aber haben trotzdem nich die blades... Und naja is doch schwachsinn ein schwert nur einem pala oder DK zu geben oO was meinste wie alle anderen klassen mit 2H schwertern dann rumheulen ? 

Vergiss das gleich wieder, so wie du das geschrieben hast wird es niemals passieren.


----------



## theri (23. Juli 2008)

irgendwann sind doch alle inzen auf farmstatus (HOGGER 4 EVER)


----------



## dwarreg (23. Juli 2008)

kann sowieso keiner bestimmen von uns...es wird sowieso wieder nachgeschmissen werden und irgendwann kannst es dr für 10k g oder so kaufn   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Suffer (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich wär für ne Questreihe in der das zerbrochene Schwert neu geschmiedet wird, und man bei allenmöglichen Ini-Bossen bestimmte Items holen muß und es dann eben nicht ganz so stark ist wie Frostmourne aber ebe nwas ähnlichen.

und btw : vote für Pala/Dk schwert.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (23. Juli 2008)

Also erstmal:das mit einmal Pro Server ist echt mist...mal logisch denken:

Nihium ist ja BEkantlich nicht alleien auf ihrem Server.Jetzt stellt euch mal vor eine andere NICHT so bekannte Gilde die noch nicht mal halb so erfolgreich ist wie Nihiulum bekommt das Schwert und Nihilum steht leer da...Die Herrschaften bedanken sich.

Also entweder wird es zerstört,nur für DK nach eienr lagnen Q reihe die damit endet das man Arthas töten muss verfügbar, oder es wird für alle verfügbar aber ich denke das mit einmal pro Server würde nie funktionieren.

Damals konnte das vielleicht klappen nur ist die Geilheit von vielen auf Legendäre Items sehr hoch geschossen seid BC und das Forum wäre innerhalb von 2 Tagen nach dropp auf ihrem Server zu mit beschwerdethreads in dennen Gegenstandsbesitzer niedergemacht wird weil er ja nichtmal halb so gutes equip had wie Spieler XY und das Schwert hat.


----------



## lala.y0 (23. Juli 2008)

dwarreg schrieb:


> kann sowieso keiner bestimmen von uns...es wird sowieso wieder nachgeschmissen werden und irgendwann kannst es dr für 10k g oder so kaufn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich geh schonmal Gold farmen ... 
Spaß beseite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Visssion:
Die Illiblades sind auch nur für Krieger und Schurke, also mal ganz leise, ich als Magier hab auch fett Need auf die (Unheilige Waffe drauf und los gehts)
Schonma was von Nahkampfmagier gehört?


----------



## Exomia (23. Juli 2008)

> @ Visssion:
> Die Illiblades sind auch nur für Krieger und Schurke, also mal ganz leise, ich als Magier hab auch fett Need auf die (Unheilige Waffe drauf und los gehts)
> *Schonma was von Nahkampfmagier gehört?*




Du meinst MeleeMage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lala.y0 (23. Juli 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Du meinst MeleeMage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is doch das gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (23. Juli 2008)

Pala, Krieger, DK.
Das sind die drei Klassen, die in der Lage sind, mit einem Zweihandschwert was sinnvolles anzufangen...
Wer kann mit einhandschwertern was anfangen?
Richtig, Schurken und Krieger.
Man staune, gerade ür diese beiden Klassen sind die Twin Blades verfügbar.
Ich persönlich hoffe weiterhin, dass Arthas gar icht erst stirbt und Frostmourne nicht verfügbar sein wird...
Solte es anders kommen, das mit 1x pro Server wäre nur so lange fair wie es die erste Raidgruppe die arthas legt zu 100% bekommt... ähnich wie damals mit AQ, der erste hatte es...
Die Variante mit 3% dropchance aber nur ein drop aufm server ist meiner Meinung nach extrem unfair...


----------



## Bocklex (23. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dafür, dass nur i-ein teil der Klinge droppt, die man dan in ner langen und teuren questreihe zu nem legendary umbaut! so ähnlich wie bei Thunderfury damals! Und es sollte für Pala,DK und Wari sein


----------



## xshooterx (23. Juli 2008)

FROSTMOURNE !!!


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab ma nur den ersten post gelesen. Nur so vor weg^^

Ich finde auch das das nur DKs und Palas haben sollten. Alles andere wäre irgendwie nich so passend. Und was so die Qs betrift, wie wäre es mit sowas:

Nachdem Arthas von 25 mutigen Recken in die Knie gezwungen wurde, wurde auch Frostmourne zerstört. (Kleiner Einschnitt, Arthas droppt einen Gegenstand wie "Zerstörte Klinge von Frostmourne" Die eine droppchance von... 0.001% oder so hat.) Nun muss man die wichtigsten Bestandteile der alten klinge zusammen suchen, undzwar aus Heroic und anderen Raid Inis und die Teile haben auch nur ne geringe Droppchance, Runen, Griff etc. Hat man diese zusammen schmiedet irgendwie daraus eine neue Klinge Frostmourne. Die "Rohklinge". Nun muss man in der Questreihe weiter und irgendwie die Klinge zuende schmieden indem man z.B. irgendwo Nerzul, den alten Lichking, oder so beschwört und ihn zusammen mit dem Geist von Arthas oder so besiegen muss. Hat man das geschafft gibt man die vom "Frost berührte Klinge" oder so ab und erhält Frostmourne. 

So würd ich mir ne geile und Legendäre Questreihe für Frostmourne vorstellen.


----------



## Anglus (23. Juli 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> genau, arthas wird nachdem er tot ist mit einem seltsam blau läuchtenden splitter in der brust auferstehen und endboss der neuen 5man inze "Balkon der Studenten" werden, wo es loot auf T1337 level gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm,lich king =raid ini also entweder für 25 oder 10 mann,nicht zu 5.wäre ja irgendiwe auch lächerlich arthas zu 5 zu legen bzw unmöglich.


----------



## slartibartfass (23. Juli 2008)

ich hab Warcraft III und auch frozen Thron gespielt aber kann mich nicht recht daran erinnern das es ein  Bidehänder war.
ich kann mich nur an Arthas mit Schild erinnern oder konnte der auch schon  Bidehänder mit einer Hand einsetzen wie ab WotLK die Krieger?
<--- *verwirrtist*


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2008)

ich bin dafuer, dass das schwert zu splittern wird,und diese legendaeren splitter durch ewiglange quest zu einem klassenspezifischen legendary werden
(z.b schurke:Splitterdolch des Frostthrons)

oder ess droppt einfach frostmourne,...aber so:frostmourne


----------



## Menticore1987 (23. Juli 2008)

öhm also ich denke mal das dieses Schwert mit ner Q Reihe zu holen sein wird ala Atiesh o.ä.

Aber:
Bereits von Blizz gesagt ( Knallt mich an Link rauszuforschen ) soll man ja das geschehen der Geschichte beeinflussen können bei der Erweiterung, sprich die Spieler auf dem Server entscheiden in welche Richtung das Spiel sich entwickelt, ob nun Arthas ein Freund oder ein Fein wird. Gesagt wurde ja bekanntlich das die Spieler aufm Server entscheiden OB ES MÖGLICH SEIN WIRD Arthas zu bekämpfen!

Daher bleibt sowieso noch einiges offen, allerspätestens wenn die 1. Gilde den Typen down hat sehen wir ob er dat ding nun droppt oder ned.


----------



## Flavastulta (23. Juli 2008)

Also...

Arthas tot = Lichkönig tot

Frostmournes Imbaness = Kraft des Lichkönigs

Frostmournes Imbaness + Lichkönig tot = Frostmourne taugt höchstens noch als Dekoschwert, ist aber in keiner Weise mehr magisch oder besonders stark.

Frostmourne wird, wenn es denn droppt, ein besserer Zahnstocher sein, alles andere wäre unsinnig.


----------



## Rinkon (23. Juli 2008)

Anglus schrieb:


> ähm,lich king =raid ini also entweder für 25 oder 10 mann,nicht zu 5.wäre ja irgendiwe auch lächerlich arthas zu 5 zu legen bzw unmöglich.



Ich denke,dass sollte eine Anspielung auf die Terasse der Magister sein,in der Kael'Thas,obwohl er schon in FDS bezwungen wurde,mit einem grün leuchtenden Splitter in der Brust darauf wartet,erneut bezwungen zu werden.

@Flavastulta Die WoW-Zocker wollen bekannte Epics haben,also kriegen die die auch,dem Großteil ist es nämlich egal,warum oder wieso das Schwert nichts mehr wert ist.


----------



## Briefklammer (23. Juli 2008)

arthas sollte das hier dropen
Arthas spielfigur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Insgesicht (23. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Arthas sollte bei jedem 25er Kill ein Questitem droppen das eine Arschlange, arschteure und richtig schwere Questreihe auslöst. Sobald das erste Schwert dann fertiggestellt worden ist, droppt kein Questitem mehr. (Spieler die das Questitem schon haben sollen dafür nen Titel bekommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

die idee find ich mal richtig geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

So groß ist frostmournes geschichte nit...

frostmourne ist ein vom lich könig erschsffenes Runenschwert.arths findet es und dabei stirbt muradin.
es frisst arthas seele.

geschichte zuende...


----------



## Arkoras (23. Juli 2008)

Anglus schrieb:


> ähm,lich king =raid ini also entweder für 25 oder 10 mann,nicht zu 5.wäre ja irgendiwe auch lächerlich arthas zu 5 zu legen bzw unmöglich.



warum? den kann man dank Blizzards grenzenloser dummheit eh schon zu 10 killen, wenn die dann alle TX (beste halt) haben kann man den dann auch zu 8 oder so legen...mit 90 dann sicher sogar solo! oder zu 2


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, so gut ist das Schwert auch nicht, 4,00 Tempo.. gz und so viel DPS für  Zweihand ist das widerumm auch nicht.


Naja, ich glaub nicht, dass Frostmourne, DAS schwert überhaupt in WoW, mit einem Kommentar wie "Hail to the King, baby" versehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2008)

wem gefallt meine idee?


----------



## MySweetShadow (23. Juli 2008)

wäre es nicht auch denkbar das frostmourne im kampf gegen arthas eingesetzt werden muss? wenn der kampf eine bestimmte phase erreicht dropt arthas das schwert quasi. ein dd nimmt es auf und gibt arthas dann mit seiner eigenen waffe den rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil arthas sich halt mit nerzhul vereinigt hat und das schwert ja verflucht is würde es vielleicht so geläutert werden?


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreato...em.php?id=26775

wenn das schwert diese stats hätte dürftet ihr euch aufregen XD


----------



## grimmjow (23. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wem gefallt meine idee?



Verzweifelt? o.O xD

Bin dafür, dass es gar nicht droppt.


----------



## Flooza (23. Juli 2008)

Chronus11 schrieb:


> http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreato...em.php?id=26775
> 
> wenn das schwert diese stats hätte dürftet ihr euch aufregen XD




is klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (23. Juli 2008)

Xendrian schrieb:


> Quelle @ Baldoran ?
> Das ist natürlich die Eleganteste Lösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quelle @ alle die meinen das es droppt, er muss keine quelle zeigen wenn ihr keine habt, beides ist unglaubwürdig.. und man wird es dann wissen wenn die erste gilde Artha gelegt hat.


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

wärn do geile stats...und dann wäre einmal pro server sogar gerechtfertigt^^


----------



## DerOffTank (23. Juli 2008)

denke man kann es fast hinterhergeschmissen bekommen aber man kann es erst naach einer langen quest reihe benutzen


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

...wieso wollt ihr alle das es so schwer zu kriegen,benutzen ist?

es ist doch auch mit ner niedrigen droprate schon schwer genug...


----------



## Tôny (23. Juli 2008)

Feuilelnrgan schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte es nur für Palas und Deathknights verfügbar sein.


Also nachdem Arthas so abgegangen ist haben sich die Palas Frostmourne endgültig verspielt^^

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man es garnicht bekommen können. Es ist ja net so als obs ne "einfache Waffe" wie die Twin Blade wäre....es hatt ja ziemlichen einfluss auf seinen Besitzer und sollte daher zerstört werden....wäre imho loretechnisch richtig.

PS: Wenn man es bekommen könnte fände ich es cool wenn der Server einen Spieler wählen könnte der das schwert bekommen soll.


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

welche waffe in warcraft kann bitte als normal angesehen werden???

und zum hunderttausendsten mal das schwert hatte keinen einfluss auf arthas er wurde schon verrückt befor er es bekahm...
ich mein schaut euch ma strathholme an:das war arthas nit die geißel und das bevor er das schwert bekahm


----------



## Mr.Toast (23. Juli 2008)

Naja, rein theoretisch gesehen ist es nicht unmöglich Frostmourne zu bekommen, ohne gleich dem Wahnsinn (look like Arthas) zu verfallen.
Denn schließlich hat der Lich König Ner´zhul den Eisbrocken mit dem dort eingeschlossenem Schwert als Köder benutzt, also hatte Ner´zhul sozusagen ein Stück seiner Seele in dem Schwert um den Träger in Besitz zu nehmen. Arthas ist diesem Ruf schließlich gefolgt, nach nen bisschen gekloppe und Vatermord ist er Irre geworden und schließlich nen paar Spielstunden später hat er Illidan getötet und ist zum FrostThron gegangen. Dort fand Arthas die Rüstung im Eis, hat sie angezogen und die letzten Worte von Ner´zhul im Video waren dann: "Jetzt sind wir.... eins !"

Soweit sogut. Das würde schließlich bedeuten, das wenn Arthas stirbt auch die Seele von Ner´zuhl etc. vernichtet werden würde. Damit wäre der Bann auf der Rüstung UND dem Schwert gebrochen, sodass reintheoretisch die dunkle Macht des Schwertes verschwinden würde, und den Träger nicht zum neuen Lich König werden lässt. Also wäre damit eine Gefahr ebenfalls so Böse zu werden gebannt. Automatisch würde auch das Schwert an genereller Macht verlieren und es wäre nichtmehr so overpowerd, wodurch es garnichtmal so mächtig sein muss, lediglich eine geringe Dropchance von 1% würde schon ausreichen, um der Sache gerecht zuwerden, sodass die Möglichkeit es zu bekommen auch vorhanden ist.

Das Gleiche ist nun auch für den Rest der Rüstung möglich (ja, ein Lich König Set praktisch). So wie Illidans Augenbinde könnte man auch die Lich König Rüstungsteile gedropt bekommen. Also den Helm, die Handschuhe etc. soviel war das glaube ich auch eigentlich nicht. 

Und mit einer Dropchance von 1% ist das sogar noch wirklich gering dür DEN super Endboss, den man wohl kaum jemals 100mal töten wird, um dann einmal das Schwert droppen zu sehen, und es dann auchnoch ein anderer aus der Gilde bekommt. (Shit happens)

Naja, soviel mal dazu...


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2008)

*an hdr denk*


----------



## Erebod (23. Juli 2008)

Frostmourne für Palas? neeee wen dan nur fürn DK und nur 1ma pro server das wär ma geil^^


----------



## ReWahn (23. Juli 2008)

Chronus11 schrieb:


> welche waffe in warcraft kann bitte als normal angesehen werden???
> 
> und zum hunderttausendsten mal das schwert hatte keinen einfluss auf arthas er wurde schon verrückt befor er es bekahm...
> ich mein schaut euch ma strathholme an:das war arthas nit die geißel und das bevor er das schwert bekahm



Er handete so, weil er wusste, dass all diese Bewohner verseucht waren. Wer WC3 gespielt hat weiss, dass diese Bewohner zu Zomies geworden wären wenn Arthas sie nicht getötet hätte... er hat diesen Menschen und der Menschheit an sich damit einen Gefallen getan... hätte Ner'Zhul eine Untotenarmee von diesem Ausmass kontrolliert, hätte er oraeron schon viel früher damit überrannt... 

Und Frostmourne hatte sehr wohl einen Einfluss auf Arthas, nachdem er Mal'Ganis vernichtet hatte wanderte er, getrieben von der Stimme in seinem Kopf (Stimme von Ner'Zhul, der durch das Schwert mit Arthas kommunizierte) ziellos in Northren umher, was dann genau mit ihm geschah weiss man nicht, er kehrte jedoch als verorbener Diener von Ner'Zhul zurück undd stürzte ddas Königreich, für welches er einst seine Freunde aufgegeben hatte und eine ganze Stat ausgelöscht hatte ins Chaos un schliesslich in den Untergang...


----------



## Vanier (23. Juli 2008)

Ich fände eine Art abgeschwächte Form des 2-Händers gut,
da wenn man es bekommt nicht mehr die macht durch
den Lich King in sich trägt.

 MfG


----------



## Heeru (23. Juli 2008)

Frostmourne wird nicht droppen da es unveränderbar mit dem schicksal des lichkönigs verknüpft ist!! d.h. stirbt er wird auch frostmoune unbrauchbar... 
und ausserdem denke ich nicht dass man Arthas besiegen kann und deshalb wird sein schwert auch nicht droppen... es wäre natürlich sehr geil wenns ein lichking set gäbe aber das is unlogisch

*edit*
ausserdem war frostmourne meines wissens ein 1-H schwert


----------



## Terratec (23. Juli 2008)

Ich finde, wenn Arthas auf 1% ist, sollte der Lichkönig aus seinem Körper entweichen und fliehen. Dann sollte Arthas eine Questreihe starten (er ist dann freundlich) bei der jeder die Rohform von Frostmourne bekommt. Diese ist allerdings erst episch und hat keine besonderen Stats. Am Ende der Questreihe bekommt man eins von hundert Teilen, die man zum reinigen von Frostmoune braucht. Diese sind nicht beim Aufheben gebunden, weßhalb man mit ihnen handeln kann. Wenn ein Spieler alle hundert Teile zusammenhat wird Frostmourne mit einem riesigen Event gereinigt. Und ja, man muss sich alle Teile für dieses Event zusammenspielen, das heißt man muss mit den anderen Inhabern der Splitter handeln und reden usw. Das dürfte dafür sorgen dass so bald keiner an Frostmourne kommt, da sich erstmal alle einigen müssen. Übrigens sollte nur EIN Spieler pro Realm das Schwert besitzen dürfen, ebenfalls finde ich auch dass es durchaus overpowerte Stats haben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revan69 (23. Juli 2008)

ihr stellt Frostmourn immer als die Überklinge da, dabei ist die eigentliche Macht des Schwertes die Seele des Lichkönigs, außerdem gibt es stärkere Waffen in WC als Frostmourn, siehe Ashbringer


----------



## ReWahn (23. Juli 2008)

Mr.Toast schrieb:


> Naja, rein theoretisch gesehen ist es nicht unmöglich Frostmourne zu bekommen, ohne gleich dem Wahnsinn (look like Arthas) zu verfallen.
> Denn schließlich hat der Lich König Ner´zhul den Eisbrocken mit dem dort eingeschlossenem Schwert als Köder benutzt, also hatte Ner´zhul sozusagen ein Stück seiner Seele in dem Schwert um den Träger in Besitz zu nehmen. Arthas ist diesem Ruf schließlich gefolgt, nach nen bisschen gekloppe und Vatermord ist er Irre geworden und schließlich nen paar Spielstunden später hat er Illidan getötet und ist zum FrostThron gegangen. Dort fand Arthas die Rüstung im Eis, hat sie angezogen und die letzten Worte von Ner´zhul im Video waren dann: "Jetzt sind wir.... eins !"
> 
> Soweit sogut. Das würde schließlich bedeuten, das wenn Arthas stirbt auch die Seele von Ner´zuhl etc. vernichtet werden würde. Damit wäre der Bann auf der Rüstung UND dem Schwert gebrochen, sodass reintheoretisch die dunkle Macht des Schwertes verschwinden würde, und den Träger nicht zum neuen Lich König werden lässt. Also wäre damit eine Gefahr ebenfalls so Böse zu werden gebannt. Automatisch würde auch das Schwert an genereller Macht verlieren und es wäre nichtmehr so overpowerd, wodurch es garnichtmal so mächtig sein muss, lediglich eine geringe Dropchance von 1% würde schon ausreichen, um der Sache gerecht zuwerden, sodass die Möglichkeit es zu bekommen auch vorhanden ist.
> ...



Ner'Zhul ist schon einmal gestorben, er wurde von Kil'Jaeden als Strafe für sein Ungehorsam zerrissen. Kil'Jaeden konnte jedoch Ner'Zhuls Seee nicht auslöschen, und so zwang er sie in den Frozen Throne, wo sie sich in einer Rüstung und einem Schwert manifestierte. Sollte man es wirklich schaffen, Arthas zu töten, wird Ner#Zhus Seee entkommen. Sie wird stark geschwächt sein, aber sie wird existieren und sich eine Zuflucht suchen...


----------



## Erebod (23. Juli 2008)

imba stets wie töte alle gegner die nicht im besitz der klinge Frostmourne sind oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (23. Juli 2008)

Mir würde es gefallen wenn bei 1% Muradin und Uther kommen und mit Arthas reden. Der gesteht seine Fehler nicht ein und wir dafür hingerichtet. Dann nehmen die Zwei Frostmourne mit sich mit, damit niemals mehr ein Sterblicher, die Macht über denn Tod bekommen kann. 

Aber mal zur Realität, Blizzard hat bereits das Tooltipp zum Schwert veröffentlicht, also ist es zu 100% klar, dass es früher oder später droppen muss. Ich denke aber, dass Blizzard aus TBC gelernt hat und wieder mehr auf Pre-BC setzt und hoffe stark auf eine Questreihe für das Schwert. Ich spiele zwar selber keinen Paladin und werd mir vorerst auch keinen DK machen, aber die zwei Klassen sind die einzigen, welche es verdient hätten (geschichtlich gesehen) Frostmourne zu tragen.


----------



## Juudra (23. Juli 2008)

Chronus11 schrieb:


> http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreato...em.php?id=26775
> 
> wenn das schwert diese stats hätte dürftet ihr euch aufregen XD



ist ein bisschen overpowered ich mein die fähigkeit hat keine Abklingzeit =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (23. Juli 2008)

Blizzard hat den Legendary Ashenbringer auch nicht ins Spiel eingeführt und somit wird das beste Schwert (Frostmourne) erst garnicht integriert! 

Ashenbringer gibts auch nur als verderbter Ashenbringer und wenn man ins Kloster geht startet ein Event und bei Frostmourne sollte es genau so sein.

Zum Beispiel, wenn man Arthas gekillt hat und dann das verderbte Frostmourne bekommt, sollte es ein Intro geben womit alle Raidmember ein Video sehen und alle Geisel diesem Spieler zu Füßen knien... 

Oder, bevor Arthas stirbt verewigt er Frostmourne im Eis und man kann dieses Schwert nur nach dem Kill von Arthas bestaunen und hoffen das das verderbte Schwert droppt, das natürlich Lila ist und nicht Legendary...

Und Frostmourne sollte meiner Meinung nach ein Artefakt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße 

Yagilius/Yagi


----------



## Tôny (23. Juli 2008)

Naja mal sehen ob Arthas überhaupt sterben wird BLizz hat gesagt das man Arthas bekämpfen wird mehr net.....und es heisst ja auch Wrath of the Lichking und net Death of the Lichking also ists garnet mal 100% sicher ob er überhaupt stirbt.


----------



## Swarm (23. Juli 2008)

Frostmourne für mich ganz klar=

1. Nur für Todesritter.

2. Es kann nur durch eine SEHR lange und kosten sowie Mats intensive quest erlangt werden. 

3. Um das Item zu bekommen das die quest startet muss man Arthas killen der in einer 40-Mann Instanz wartet.


----------



## Askalel (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich find schon dass man es bekommen sollte und zwar ähnlich wie bei Thunderfury durch ne Questreihe die im nächsten Addon weitergeführt wird. Btw is Frostmourne ned das mächtigste Schwert, sonder Gorshalach oder so, das ehemalige Schwert von Sargeras, dass in 2 Teile gesplittert is und das der Legende nach nur einer mit einem reinen Herz die beiden Splitter wieder zusammenfügen kann. Da wär ich dann für Serverunique^^


----------



## Mr.Toast (23. Juli 2008)

Das Frostmourn (sofern man es bekommen kann) nur für Todesritter sein soll ist unlogisch.
Ansonsten kann ich mir die News schon regelrecht vorstellen:

---
Firstkill von Arthas !
Die Gilde XXX hat den Firstkill von Arthas geschafft, es ist sogar die Legendäre Klinge Frostmourne gedropt, nur leider war kein Todesritter im Raid dabei der sie tragen kann, da es noch keinen auf lvl 80 mit ausreichendem equipt gibt. Also haben alle um das Schwert gewürfelt und ein Magier hat es bekommen, dieser benutzt nun Frostmourn als Zahnstocher.
---

Also das es Frostmourne nur für Todesritter geben sollte, finde ich vollkommen seltsam, mindestens noch der Paladin zusätzlich.


----------



## Evalor (23. Juli 2008)

Das Schwert sollte nur über ne ewig lange Q-reihe erlangbar sein, die eventuell sogar bis ins darauf folgende Addon reicht. Zu den Posts welches das mächtigste Schwert in der WC-Welt ist kann man nur sagen das die Story unendlich erweiterbar ist und somit noch mächtigere Waffen auftauchen können!^^

MfG

Evalor


----------



## Chronus11 (23. Juli 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Er handete so, weil er wusste, dass all diese Bewohner verseucht waren. Wer WC3 gespielt hat weiss, dass diese Bewohner zu Zomies geworden wären wenn Arthas sie nicht getötet hätte... er hat diesen Menschen und der Menschheit an sich damit einen Gefallen getan... hätte Ner'Zhul eine Untotenarmee von diesem Ausmass kontrolliert, hätte er oraeron schon viel früher damit überrannt...
> 
> Und Frostmourne hatte sehr wohl einen Einfluss auf Arthas, nachdem er Mal'Ganis vernichtet hatte wanderte er, getrieben von der Stimme in seinem Kopf (Stimme von Ner'Zhul, der durch das Schwert mit Arthas kommunizierte) ziellos in Northren umher, was dann genau mit ihm geschah weiss man nicht, er kehrte jedoch als verorbener Diener von Ner'Zhul zurück undd stürzte ddas Königreich, für welches er einst seine Freunde aufgegeben hatte und eine ganze Stat ausgelöscht hatte ins Chaos un schliesslich in den Untergang...


gute antwor echt...aber...scheisse da gibts kein aber...

egal aber man solte den leuten trotzdem die chance lassen Frostmourne zu bekommen...wenn ihrs schwerrer haben wollt passt die ersten hundert male wenn es dropt...


----------



## Traklar (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte da noch ne Idee zur Questline für Frostmourne. Wieso die Quest vorher machen, wenn man nach denn Kampf gegen Arthas nicht die Bruchstücke bekommen könnte und daraus dann eine Quest gemacht wird. In der muss man dann die Alten Götter, also Ragnaros der Feuerfürst, Therazane die Steinmutter, Al’Akir der Windfürst und Neptulon der Gezeitenjäger beschwören müsste, welche wieder eine Lange Quest voraussetzt und vielleicht sogar die neue Erweiterung nach Wotlk?, und wenn man dann alle Fürsten getötet hat, kommt ein Titan und ernennt denjenigen zum Wächter des Schwertes; von Azeroth vielleicht auf? Und dann bekommt man das Artefakt Frostmourne, Wächter der Welt oder so ähnlich. 

Die Quest wäre auf jedenfall Pre-BC würdig und könnte nicht innerhalb von ein paar Stunden, Tage gemacht werden.


----------



## Stonewhip (23. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich finde man sollte es ab freundlich bei den Sporegar für 2g10s35k kaufen können.
> (freundlich, damit nicht jeder Noob drankommt!)


*hust* Sporregar akzeptiert nur Pilze als Währung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## voj (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich find man sollte erst mal den Corrupted Ashbringer "leutern" ,was eine lange q reihe sein wird, dann solte man mit dem Ashbringer arthas töten,der dann den Corrupted frostmourn droppt und dann über eine noch längere q reihe den "geleuterten "frostmourn zu bekommen.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (23. Juli 2008)

Das Schwert droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nen MS Krieger oder sowas bekommst natürlich ist er pvp char und hat season 5 an dann noch das schwret und alle rennen vor ihm im bg weg oder er one hitet s3 chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz einfach....
Ey wayne was mit dem schwret passiert^^ Addon nicht mal draußen und ihr redet hier shcon vom end dropp bei arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl da 90% aller WoW spieler eh erst nach 1 1/2 jahren rein kommen wenn alles Todesminen niveau hat und jeder trottel rein rennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (23. Juli 2008)

voj schrieb:


> Also ich find man sollte erst mal den Corrupted Ashbringer "leutern" ,was eine lange q reihe sein wird, ....



Ich hoffe/denke sogar das Blizzard das für Naxxramas dann mit einbaut, dann muss man auch wieder zu denn Scarlets und dort das Event machen, jedoch bekommt man dann die Möglichkeit das Schwert auch zu reinigen.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. Juli 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe/denke sogar das Blizzard das für Naxxramas dann mit einbaut, dann muss man auch wieder zu denn Scarlets und dort das Event machen, jedoch bekommt man dann die Möglichkeit das Schwert auch zu reinigen.




Meine rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke auch dass sie aus den Warglaives gelernt haben... es wird in meinen augen schwerer zu bekommen sein...


MFG=)


----------



## Tr0ll3 (23. Juli 2008)

Frostmourne sollte nur droppen wenn alle 25 Spieler max dps./aggro/heal gegeben haben, da ist nicht mehr mit durchziehen lassen.


----------



## Kelgorath (23. Juli 2008)

Es wird NICHT droppen das hat blizz schon ganz am Anfang gesagt, als sie WotLK vorgestellt haben!


----------



## Chaoswarri (23. Juli 2008)

Mr.Toast schrieb:


> Das Frostmourn (sofern man es bekommen kann) nur für Todesritter sein soll ist unlogisch.
> Ansonsten kann ich mir die News schon regelrecht vorstellen:
> 
> ---
> ...



@Mr.Toast


komm beim kampf gegen Arthas is ein pflicht sicher 2-3 DK mitzunehmen und ich bin mir sicher das es beim Nächsten Addon mehr Dks geben wird als andere Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max76 (23. Juli 2008)

mmmhh hab jetzt viel gelesen und viel drüber nachgedacht....ich fände es gut wenn das Schwert droppt, aber so das man es nicht mitnehmen kann.
So wie bei Kel´thas, wo man die Waffen aufheben muss um den Kampf überhaupt fortsetzten zu können. 
Da ja Arthas sich mit dem alten Lichkönig quasi verbunden hat nachdem er Illidan besiegt hatte, gehört wie ich finde auch noch die Rüstung mit dazu (Helm und Brustplatte) 
Also ich stell mir den Kampf so vor:
Nachdem man Arthas bezwungen hat sollte eine schön geskripte Sequenz kommen um der Sache den richtigen Rahmen zu geben. Kiljaeden ist ja immernoch nicht tot, nur wieder zurück geschickt worden. Da der alte Lichkönig und Arthas jetzt eins sind und der alte Lichkönig noch eine offene Rechung mit Kiljaeden hat, da es Kiljaeden war dem er es zu verdanken hat für Ewigkeiten im Eis gefangen worden zu sein, fände ich es schön wenn Arthas nachdem Kampf erkennt wie falsch es war was getan hat und und der alte Lichkönig es im gleich tut.
Dann legt (beide) der Lichkönig seine ganzen letzten Kraftreserven zusammen und porten den ganzen Raid in die Welt von Killjaeden um in einfürallemal zubesiegen. 
So jetzt kommt der Dropp ins Spiel. Nur Plattenträger können die Rüstung als auch Frostgram führen und es gibt die Rüstung natürlich nur einmal. Wär doch super wenn der MT die Rüstung bekommt und dann mit dem ganzen Raid ein letztes Mal gegen Killjaeden kämpft. Ich finde das ist ein episches Ende und würde einen schönen Abschluß geben.
So kann jeder Raid in den genuß kommen Frostgramm zu führen ohne das jeder zweite mit der Klinge durch die Gegend saust. Halte es auch nicht für gut wenn die Klinge nur einmal pro Server droppt. Da geht die Lust am Raiden ja schön flötten wenn man weiss das man kein Chance mehr hat an das Schwert zu kommen nur weil einer schneller war.
Loot ist nicht alles, obwohl das wohl viele vergessen haben und ich merks ja auch bei mir selber das man halt immer das nächste Item im Kopf hat wenn man neue Ini betritt. Aber das ist für mich nicht der eigentliche Grund warum ich z.B. umbedingt noch BT sehen wollte vor dem Addon. Ich wollte Illidan seh´n und im kräftige den Hintern tretten 
Hoffe dem einen oder anderen gefällt die "Lösung" für Frostgramm
Ich weiss Rechtschreibfehler usw, sry hatte keine Zeit nochmal drüber zu fliegen


----------



## Racziel (23. Juli 2008)

Es wäre doch auch ne Idee das man anstatt Frostmourne zu schwächen sich selber stärken könnte. Sozusagen eine ''mentale Barriere'' gegen die Macht von Ner'zhul. Diese Barriere würde man sich dann durch eine laaaange Q-Reihe aneignen. In dieser Q-Reihe müsste man dann zb. bestimmte Erfolge (aus diesem Erfolgedings-da) erreichen(zum beispiel alle Raidbosse umhauen und dann noch 1.000 Mitglieder der Geißel umhauen). Nachher würde man dann den Titel ''Der Willensstarke'' (oder besser etwas mit mehr Style xD) bekommen und die legendäre Klinge Frotmourne ,in der die Seele von Ner'zhul noch zum teil vorhanden ist looten können, aber da man ja dann so einen mentalen Schutzt hat kann man Ner'zhul sozusagen ''zurückhalten''. 

Ich fände es dann noch sehr nice wenn man,solange man das Schwert trägt die stimme von Ner'zhul hört und dann automatisch antwortet. Zum Beispiel sagt Ner'zhul dann so Sachen wie:'' Lass mich frei und ich mach dich zum neuen Lichkönig''und man selbst ,als anständiger Held der die Geschichte von Arthas kennt, sagt dann natürlich: ''Nö du willst nur meine Seele vernichten!''

Und außerdem sollte die Quest dann nur für Pala's und Dk's verfügbar sein.(Vielleicht noch warris aba keine Hunter oda so!!!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (23. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das es eine kleine chance geben sollt, dass ein spezielles teil von Frostmourne droppt und das man eine q-Reihe abschließen muss das man ein "liebes Frostmourne" bekommt.
Ausserdem sollte es Frostmourne nur einmal pro Server geben.


----------



## Kronas (23. Juli 2008)

frostgram droppt
böööööööööööse
questreihe blablabla läutern
liiiiiiiiiieeeeebes schwert kommt raus
'sonnengramm' xD


----------



## snif07 (23. Juli 2008)

Wenn Frostmourne nur einmal Pro server droppt, wie viele es ja verlangen, dann sollte Der LichKing auch nur einmal sterben dürfen.

d.h.: Beim Server First Kill.
Dann kannste die Instanz dicht machen, das Schwer dropt nichtmehr


----------



## Gaming-4-Fun (23. Juli 2008)

Servuuuuuuus erstma hier^^

also ich persönlich glaube dass diese lösung mit "NUR FÜR TODESRITTER" auch nich dolle is da is eh so sein wird dass der halbe server nur aus dt´s besteht also werden einem diverse chars mit namen wie "imbaknight", "deathking", "Àrthâs", usw...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  über den weglaufen die dass ding aufm rücken ham gewöhnt euch also besser dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is natürlich nur meine bescheidene meinung das beste wird sein abwarten und tee trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (23. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich bin dafuer das er zersplittert und ein splitter legendare ist.
> und durch eine sehr schwere questreihe wird aus dem splitter ein klassenspezifisches legendary



Viele interessante Ideen hier, aber das find ich immernoch am besten^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (23. Juli 2008)

Jawbreaker schrieb:


> Ich fänds ja schick, wenn das Schwert einfach nach dem Kampf auf dem Boden landen und per Zahnrad von jedem, ders benutzen kann gelootet werden könnte. Natürlich muss man auch bereit sein die Kosten dafür zu tragen (á la WC3), d.h. ein anderes Raid Mitglied (oder alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



AU JA! und die ganzen leute, die ewig daran gearbeitet haben, arthas besiegen zu dürfen, verlieren genau deswegen ihren account und dürfen nochmal von vorn anfangen. dann wird denen wenigstens nicht langweilig, blizz verliert kein geld dadurch, dass die leute abspringen, weil ihnen langweilig wird, und zusätzlich nehmen sie noch mehr geld durch die account-neuerstellungen ein... /ironie aus   omg...glaubst du da wirklich dran du kaputtes hirn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2008)

@ Kelgorath
Quelle? 
Ich glaube zu 100% das es droppen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Viele interessante Ideen hier, aber das find ich immernoch am besten^^


danke^^

ein paar ideen:http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreato...em.php?id=26769
aus
splitter von frostmourne


----------



## Nabbo (23. Juli 2008)

selbst wenn frostmourne droppen würde wäre es ein schlechtes schwert weil es die kraft vom lichking bezieht und da man den ja dafür gekillt hat ist das schwert fast nutzlos



aber mal ehrlich wollt ihr das frostmourne von spielern getragen werden soll  die dann springend und rofl schreind durch bg´s laufen und lowis killen


----------



## Cythera (23. Juli 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach wird Arthas abhauen. Nach dem der dann weg ist kommt Uther ganz plötzlich wieder und den darfste dann umhauen und kriegst seine Waffen :F


----------



## Keltulas (23. Juli 2008)

wie währs damit: wenn arthas bei ca. 25% steht, versucht er verzweifelt den Kampf noch herumzureissen und macht sich immun gegen angriffe und so halt und beschwört eine riesen armee aus allen vertretern der geißel und man kann erst wieder gegen arthas dmg machen, wenn die armee besiegt ist. um so eine große macht freizusetzen, muss arthas frostmourne zerstören und die darin befindliche kraft freisetzen. wenn man es dann am ende schafft, ihn zu besiegen, hat man mit einer sehr kleinen dropchance, die möglichkeit den griff von frotmourne zu looten und versucht dann in einer seeeeehr langen questreie das schwert wieder zusammen zu setzen. ein teil der qu reihe sollte dann z.b. sein, das man in die instanz "der keller des gletschers" muss, ein raid der erst mit dem patch 3.4 eingeführt wird, wo die verbliebenen mitglieder der geißel versuchen sich neu aufzubauen und den lk wiederzubeleben. sie haben die restlichen bruchstücke des schwerts nach dem tod von arthas genommen und mann muss jetzt da den boss besiegen, um die geißel komplett zu vernichten und das restliche stück von frostmourne zu beschaffen.


----------



## Argosxyz (23. Juli 2008)

Ich bin definitiv der Meinung das die Idee mit dem Verschütten nicht schlecht ist! Wenn es nur 1 Spieler haben darf wird dieser Spieler höchstwahrscheinlich durch Gilden gezogen die ihm alles mögliche bieten, und er wird der Knig von World of Warcraft! Ich fände es ausserdem ziemlich bescheurt, entschuldigt das bescheuert... wenn nur paladine und Todesritter dieses Schwert benutzen könnten! Krieger und Jäger haben meiner Meinung nach auch das Recht eine starke Zweihandwaffe zu tragen! Sollte es tatsächlich (was ich nicht hoffe) droppen, sollte es eine seeehr lange UND schwere Questreihe geben, um das Schwert unter Kontrolle zu kriegen, weil es (kleiner Fantasieeintrag) jedes mal wenn man es anlegt X Energie abzieht, und man keine zauber mehr benutzen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da Arthas erst kurz vor Ende der WotLK zeit kommen soll denke ich auch das sich einige Gilden weiter hochgearbeitet haben werden und zu schwache Gilden sich komplett aufgelöst haben... Die Gilden die während der WotLK zeit erstellt werden sind, so seh ich das zu 99% sowieso zum scheitern verurteilt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So das war meine Meinung zum Thema "Forstmourne, "legendär" oder hinterhergeschmissen?"

Falls es euch ein wenig durcheinander erscheint tut mir das Leid aber in der reihenfolge sind mir die gedanken durch den Kopf geschossen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG:

Argosxyz

PS: Bin Mage also kommt mir das Schwert laut meiner Aussage eh nicht zu gute...
      (Wer Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehler findet darf sie behalten :-) )


----------



## Monoecus (24. Juli 2008)

Frostmourne-Tooltip aus dem Spiel

Frostmourne Ingame

Frostmourne Ingame_2

Dalaran


----------



## Staaken (24. Juli 2008)

Ihr tut alle so als könnte man Arthas so schnell und leicht legen wie auf lvl 70 den Feuerschlund-Boss.
Wenn Frostmourne eine Dropchance von sagen wir 5% besitzt, würde das statistisch bedeuten, dass man erst beim 20 Kill von Arthas eine reelle Chance besitzt das Schwert zu bekommen. Und bis zu Arthas wird niemand so schnell kommen. Wenn man bedenkt wie lange gebraucht wurde um Kil´Jaeden zu legen, da wird für Arthas sicher noch längere Zeit benötigt. Und wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, werden höchstwahrscheinlich nur wenige Arthas je zu sehen bekommen. Und ganz ehrlich: Wer sich Wochen bzw. Monate daransetzt um zu Arthas zu gelangen, dann erstmal vor jedem Arthas-Kill 400 mal wiped um nach 20 Kills endlich Frostmourne zu looten, hat sich das redlich verdient.

MfG


----------



## dietmax (24. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht könnte es ja so sein, das ein Event beim Bosskampf gegen Arthas ist, dass einer (wie bei Vashj) Frostmourne iwie nehmen muss und dann übernommen ist oder ka bin nich so kreativ. xD


----------



## mofsens (24. Juli 2008)

haette, waere, wenn, sollte, koennte, wuerde,....
das beschreibt diesen threa denk ich ziemlich genau ^^


----------



## Crosis (24. Juli 2008)

Feuilelnrgan schrieb:


> Da ja die Erweiterung auch nicht mehr so lange hin ist, und man sich vor Videos der beta kaum retten kann, mal eine bescheidene Frage:
> 
> Wie ist eure Meinung über Frostmourne? Soll es überhaupt droppen? Wird es bei Arthas Tod zerstört, explodiert etc.pp?
> Oder kriegt man Frostmourne auch nachgeschmissen wie die Twin Blades?
> ...


das teil werden wohl nur dk benutzen können das ist ja immerhin eine runenklinge^^


----------



## Ichselbstenst (24. Juli 2008)

Ich würd sagen wer das Schwert nimmt wird zum Lichking und dann in die Anfangsgegend der DKs gesported und darf ab jetz alle neuen DK begrüsen^^.


----------



## Narisa (25. Juli 2008)

Grundsätzlich wäre ich dafür, dass es droppen kann, denn dann kann die geschichte weitergehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ABER ein so legendäres wie gefürchtetes Schwert an Item-Geile zu vergeben, wäre nicht sinnvoll.... 


und wenn es nur Dk´s nutzen könnten... 


Nein ich finde das Schwert sollte nach Arthas´ Tod mit einem sehr aufwendigen kleinen Filmchen(so wie beim Teleskop in TdM) explodieren, sich in Luft auflösen etc....


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> Nein ich finde das Schwert sollte nach Arthas´ Tod mit einem sehr aufwendigen kleinen Filmchen(so wie beim Teleskop in TdM) explodieren, sich in Luft auflösen etc....



Und aus den Bruchstücken erschafft ein Raidmitglied in einer aufwändigen Quest-Reihe "Das Schwert der tausend Wahrheiten"


----------



## Chuck Norris (25. Juli 2008)

xshooterx schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 verschiedene frostmourne´s



Das erste als Artefakt finde ich sehr realistisch.Schließlich hat der Tooltip was von Ragis Hammer oder TF. Oder halt der Axt von Grom Hellscream. Aber ich fänds gut wenn wirklich nur Palas und DKs das schwert haben sollten denn Arthas war Paladin und danach DK!!


----------



## Chuck Norris (25. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und aus den Bruchstücken erschafft ein Raidmitglied in einer aufwändigen Quest-Reihe "Das Schwert der tausend Wahrheiten"


AH Zam der war gut xD


----------



## Yaglan (25. Juli 2008)

Was redet ihr eigendlich von einen Bullshit von reinigen?
Die Sowas sagen haben die mal Warcraft 3 oder sich mit der geschichte beschäftigt?

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe baut Blizzard diesmal sehr auf der Story auf im Addon. 
Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten die Passieren können wenn Arthas besiegt wird. 

1. Arthas fällt zuBoden und der komplette überbleibsel von Nerzhul löst sich auf. Helm Rüstung Frotmourne. So das nur noch Arthas selbst da liegt Tod oder Lebend nur wieder normal und kann es nicht glauben was alles passiert ist was er getahn hat.

2. Der Lichking wird besiegt. Und Das Schwert wird zu Terion oder wie der heisst gebracht wo er mit den Aschenbringer Frostmourne Zerstört.

3. Möglichkeit:
Die Klinge ist nach Zerstörung des Lichskings nichts mehr wert.
Denn das Schwert wurde aus dem Eisgefängnis geformt wo die macht des Lichkings Haust. Gibt es keinen Lichking mehr ist das Schwert eine einfache Klinge und nichts mehr wert.

4. Wenn diese Waffe Dropen sollte kann nur ein Todesritter diese Waffe benutzen da seine Seele schon einmal Korompiert gewesen ist. So das nur er diese Runenklinge benutzen ohne das gefahr besteht das die Letzen Energien des Lichtskings einen neuen Körper bekommen.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und aus den Bruchstücken erschafft ein Raidmitglied in einer aufwändigen Quest-Reihe "Das Schwert der tausend Wahrheiten"


Zaam?
du hast meine idee kopiert,na sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zapolo (5. Oktober 2009)

Frostgramm wird es Nie geben für Spieler zu mindest nicht sobald patch 3.3 online gegangen ist soll man dann endlich Arthas aufs Maul hauen könn auch eine Legendere Waffe wird von Arthas gedroppt allerdings hat Blizz ausdrücklich gesagt das es nicht Frostgramm sondern wahrscheinlich eine Zweihandaxt sei.Begründung von Blizz:wie jeder bestimmt schon mitbekommen hat raubt Frostgramm dem Träger seinen eigenen Willen und wir wollen doch unseren Char selbst weiter zocken wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2Frag (5. Oktober 2009)

Zapolo schrieb:


> Frostgramm wird es Nie geben für Spieler zu mindest nicht sobald patch 3.3 online gegangen ist soll man dann endlich Arthas aufs Maul hauen könn auch eine Legendere Waffe wird von Arthas gedroppt allerdings hat Blizz ausdrücklich gesagt das es nicht Frostgramm sondern wahrscheinlich eine Zweihandaxt sei.Begründung von Blizz:wie jeder bestimmt schon mitbekommen hat raubt Frostgramm dem Träger seinen eigenen Willen und wir wollen doch unseren Char selbst weiter zocken wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmm tjoar, dir ist nicht aufgefallen dass du auf ein Post geanwortet hast der schon über ein Jahr alt ist oder?


----------



## Bloodsaber (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Zapolo

*FAIL!!*


----------



## Raz0rblador (5. Oktober 2009)

Mit der Sache dass der Geist von Muradin erscheint passt eine Sache nicht..
Muradin ist NICHT tot.. Siehe Questreihe in den Sturmgipfeln^^


----------



## Brahktal (5. Oktober 2009)

@Zam

Bist Du sicher? Ich denke da eher an: _"Sword of Ogre_-_Decapitation_" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. Oktober 2009)

Frostmourne > Arthas

daher.. wenn arthas stirbt wird das Teil nicht zerbrechen.. Es hat Arthas zum Lichkönig gemacht.. nicht Arthas hat irgen ein Schwert zu Frostmourne gemacht

Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwo verbuddelt.. Durch seine bösen eigenschaften kann das ding auch nicht irgend nem Spieler zugeteilt werden weil die dann ja auch alle zu lichkönigen werden.. mehr oder weniger..

Ich denk es wird verbuddelt oder von irgend einem ganz tollen kerl zerstört..

Cool wäre es natürlich wenn es dazu ein Welt-Event zum Ende von WotlK geben würde.. Wo wochenlang ressourcen gesammelt werden müssen um ein magisches "Ding" zu bauen um Frostmourne zu zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann Cataclysm einzuläuten

Edit: hups.. mir ist auch nicht aufgefallen, dass der Thread schon nach leiche riecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Der Necromantieraid des Tages geht an Zapolo


----------



## Xhubi (5. Oktober 2009)

Das Schwert hat nicht Arthas verwandelt sondern nerz'hul durch das Schwert


----------



## Egojon (6. Oktober 2009)

Richtiiiiiiiiiiiisch!

Wer das Schwert lootet wir der neue Lich-King!

Der sollte es dann online aber wirklich werden und nie wieder richitg spielen dürfen!


----------



## Zuvo (6. Oktober 2009)

ok ich weiß nicht wo oft es jetzt schon kamm aber Arthas wird nicht sterben (soweit ich weiß)
Frostmoure wird nicht droppen da es ja dann den jeweiligen char übernehmen würde statt dessen droppt eine axt names Shadowmoure google einfach mal oder so dann findest du es schon mfg^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Oktober 2009)

blizz hat doch shcon gesagt, das es zu stark ist um es nem helden in die hand zu drücken


----------



## Egojon (6. Oktober 2009)

Kann ja echt sein das das Schwert am ende des Kampfes explodiert oder ähnliches oder was auch immer arthas mit dem Schwert macht sodass Neltharion aus der Tiefe kommt!


----------



## Egojon (6. Oktober 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> blizz hat doch shcon gesagt, das es zu stark ist um es nem helden in die hand zu drücken



Ich rieche South-Park! ^^


----------



## Kazark (6. Oktober 2009)

Feuilelnrgan schrieb:


> Willst du das jeder Depp mit Frostmourne? DEM Schwert schlechthin durch die Gegend läuft?



Das Schwert ist von der Brennenden Legion geschmiedet wenn ich mich nicht irre, absoluter Schwachsinn es nicht zu zerstören. Das hat marodin schon beim ersten kontakt erkannt. Es überhaupt einem Spieler in die hand zu geben mach das ganze spiel sowas von unglaubwürdig das mir übel wird. kein bock mehr auf das game echt. Son schwachsinn

Wenn ich den thread hier so lese fällt mir auf was die wow community doch aus itemgeilen girnlosen gesindel besteht. kein Bock mehr überhaupt noch was mit solchen Leuten zu machen das Spiel wiedert und ekelt mich an wenn mit dem Schwert ein Spieler rumrennen würde.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe du hast das letze Jahr nicht geschlafen denn die haben gesagt dass es Frostmourne nicht als Drop geben wird -.-

PS: gug ma auf das Thread Datum!

http://z0r.de/?id=350


----------



## BigSnoOzE (6. Oktober 2009)

Eben, es WIRD nicht für Spieler zu haben sein...und ääh, Kazark:

Ist schon ganz gut, dass Du da keine Lust mehr drauf hast. 
Mit Typen wie dir, möchte bestimmt auch niemand zusammenspielen!

Und warum müssen eigentlich ständig Typen ihren Senf zu allem abgeben, die eh nichts mehr damit zu tun haben?


----------



## Camô (6. Oktober 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Wenn ich den thread hier so lese fällt mir auf was die wow community doch aus itemgeilen girnlosen gesindel besteht. kein Bock mehr überhaupt noch was mit solchen Leuten zu machen das Spiel wiedert und ekelt mich an wenn mit dem Schwert ein Spieler rumrennen würde.



Halb so schlimm, du kannst doch immer noch mit deinem Aluschwert auf der Straße Passanten verprügeln und ihre Seelen aufsaugen. Das macht dich mit Sicherheit einzigartig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K1lluah (6. Oktober 2009)

Frostmourne ist nicht anderes als eine Runenklinge die mit Nerzuhls (jetzt Arthas) Verbunden war. Durch das Verschlingen von Seelen Hat  sich die Macht von Nerzuhl /dem Lich König immer weiter erweitert. Wird der Lich König getötet müssten eigendlich alle Seelen entweder mit dem Lichkönig untergehen oder entlich frei kommen und ihren Frieden finden. Shadowmourne wird wohl dann einfach aus den Resten von Frostmourne geschmiedet.


----------



## Lydell (6. Oktober 2009)

blizzard sagt das schwert ist zu mächtig, das es jemals einem spieler in die hände fallen darf.
daher wurde es nach dem eiskronen-zitadelle programmiert wurde, auf einem 1GB flash-drive gespeichert.

die prophezeihung besagt das sich eines tages die spieler zuerkennen geben die es verdient haben dieses schwert zutragen!
(gruss von salzman aus der buchhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Galdera (6. Oktober 2009)

Baldoran schrieb:


> nur ist sein schwert leider unter der eismenge für immer vergraben...



du meinst, bis ragnaros aus seiner asche aufersteht (durch schattenschwinge wieder entflammt) und das eis zum schmelzen bringt um die weltherrschaft ansich zu reissen? xD


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (6. Oktober 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich mein es sollte gar nich droppen es sollte zerstört werden man sieht ja in wc3 was es arthas antut vom lich king selbst gesteuert müsste man theoretisch auch so werden übermächtig untot seelenlos es sollte einfach zerstört werden oder auf andere weise entsorgt bzw. verschwinden find ich



wie willst du vom lich king gesteuert werden, wenn der tot is? denk doch mal nach, mann!
arthas wurde von ner'zhul beeinflusst. wenn er stirbt, ist frostmourne nur noch ein gutes schwert


----------



## Jiwari (6. Oktober 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Das Schwert ist von der Brennenden Legion geschmiedet wenn ich mich nicht irre, absoluter Schwachsinn es nicht zu zerstören. Das hat marodin schon beim ersten kontakt erkannt. *Es überhaupt einem Spieler in die hand zu geben mach das ganze spiel sowas von unglaubwürdig das mir übel wird.* kein bock mehr auf das game echt. Son schwachsinn
> [...]



Es wird ja auch keinem Spieler zugänglich gemacht, dafür soll es eine andere Legendäre Waffe geben, Shadowmourne, wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche.

Aber mal ganz im ernst, würde es das Spiel wirklich so Unglaubwürdig machen?
Denk mal einen kurzen Augenblick über die ganze WoW-Lore nach.
Es gab schon viele Vorkommnisse in WoW welche einen die "Glaubwürdigkeit" der Welt anzweifeln lassen, mal ganz davon abgesehen das es sich immer noch um ein(e) *Fantasy* Spiel/Geschichte handelt

Zum Beispiel haben unsere Helden zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits 2 Alte Götter, einen Titanen(!!!), das Derzeitige Oberhaupt des Schwarzen Drachenschwarms, die linke Hand Ner'Zhuls(Kel'Thuzad) zwei mal, die rechte Hand des Lichkönigs(Anub'Arak) drei mal, bezwungen. Von Elementar Herren, ganzen Ziggurats voller Monströsitäten, gefallenen Trollkönigreichen(*Hust* zwei mal), Ehemaligen Hochgeborenen und Bluelfen Prinzen(*Hust* wieder zwei mal) wollen wir hier gar nicht erst anfangen.

Natürlich waren unsere Helden meist nicht allein und einige der "großen" der WoW-Geschichte standen uns zur Seite.


Um auch noch einmal auf das Thema Legendäre Waffen weiter einzugehen:

Was würde es denn nun so Unglaubwürdig machen wenn Froustmourne für Spieler wirklich erreichbar wäre?
Bedenkt man das es früher möglich war den Ashbringer sein eigen zu nennen, welcher sich, zumindest in seiner gereinigten form, mit Frostmourne messen kann, so scheint es eigentlich gar nicht so abwegig die verfluchte Runenklinge in irgendeiner weise für den Spieler zugänglich zu machen.
Oder was ist mit Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne? Ich zitiere:"Die Energie des Sonnenbrunnens fließt durch Thori'dal."  Meinst du also nicht es ist etwas zu spät sich über "Unglaubwürdigkeit" aufzuregen?^^

Alles in allem darf man nicht vergessen das WoW nur ein Spiel und die Geschichte dahinter immer noch im Fantasy-Genre angesiedelt ist.
Und nicht vergessen der *Fantasy* sind keine grenzen gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und Son-Schwachsinn hab' ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, aber du kannst ihn ja mal grüßen wenn du ihn wieder siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Galdera schrieb:


> du meinst, bis ragnaros aus seiner asche aufersteht (durch schattenschwinge wieder entflammt) und das eis zum schmelzen bringt um die weltherrschaft ansich zu reissen? xD



Hm wieso kann ich mir hierbei einfach nicht die Vorstellung verkneifen wie Ragnaros und Deathwing zusammen unter der Erde in einem Käfig sitzen und Deathwing sagt:"Komm, Pinky, wir müssen uns auf morgen Abend vorbereiten..." "Was machen wir denn morgen Abend, Brain?"
"Dasselbe wie alle 6 Monate, Pinky. Wir versuchen, die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reißen."

EDIT:


ArcaneFrostFire schrieb:


> wie willst du vom lich king gesteuert werden, wenn der tot is? *denk doch mal nach, mann!*
> arthas wurde von ner'zhul beeinflusst. wenn er stirbt, ist frostmourne nur noch ein gutes schwert



Dann solltest du dich vorher vielleicht etwas besser informieren.

Der Lichking und Frostmourne sowie seine Rüstung sind eins, ergo:

Lichking tot = Frostmourne zerstört


Die einzige Möglichkeit welche sich noch bieten würde wäre aus den Überbleibseln der Waffe eine neue anzufertigen, dies wäre dann allerdings nicht mehr wirklich Frostmourne, man könnte die Waffe zwar kopieren, die selbe wäre es jedoch nicht mehr.

Ich hoffe ja darauf das so in etwa die Questreihe um Shadowmourne aussehen wird und Muradin uns die Ehre gibt diese Legendäre Waffe für uns zu schmieden^^.


----------



## Songothen/Hace (6. Oktober 2009)

Ähm, an alle die hier hoffen Frostmourne droppen zu sehen, sag ich nur EpiqFail. Blizzard selbst hat schon gesagt das Frostmourne selbst nicht zu haben sein wird da sonst nicht mehr der Spieler den Charakter spielt sondern das "Schwert". 
Ich weiss das klingt doof ist aber so, ich meine irgendwann während der Blizzcon oder sogar vorher wurde dieses Thema angesprochen. Statt Frostmourne soll es bei Arthas eine andere Legendary Waffe geben, diese hat / ist dann aber net "böse" und verdirbt den Charakter nicht wie Frostmourne es tun würde.

Klar wäre es nett mit Frostmourne rumzurennen .... aber nunja wie die Lore schon sagt sie verdirbt den Träger. Somit passt das was Blizz da vor hat eigentlich super und man lässt sich meiner Meinung nach wieder etwas offen um evtl. noch einen "Lichking" zu schaffen oder dergleichen.

Mfg


----------



## Weissnet (6. Oktober 2009)

Feuilelnrgan schrieb:


> Da ja die Erweiterung auch nicht mehr so lange hin ist, und man sich vor Videos der beta kaum retten kann, mal eine bescheidene Frage:
> 
> Wie ist eure Meinung über Frostmourne? Soll es überhaupt droppen? Wird es bei Arthas Tod zerstört, explodiert etc.pp?
> Oder kriegt man Frostmourne auch nachgeschmissen wie die Twin Blades?
> ...



Jetzt nocheinmal für alel zum Mitschreiben,

ES DROPPT FÜR NIEMANDEN!!

Blizzard hat es bestätigt, und gemeint das wen es droppen würde j a das schwert den char spielen würde.

also cata infos lesen ftw bevor man schon wieder so eine frage stellt...


----------



## Makhral (6. Oktober 2009)

Lore is overrated. Money rules. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elkora (6. Oktober 2009)

Habe die Diskussion nun mitgelesen  und es gingen 5 Bier drauf :-)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion muss ich grade an Herr der Ringe denken und an den "einen Ring"
Da meinten die Menschen damals auch man kann ihn ja nutzen für gutes zu tun... und was war dann ??

Tja Arschkarte :-)


----------



## refra (6. Oktober 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Jetzt nocheinmal für alel zum Mitschreiben,
> 
> ES DROPPT FÜR NIEMANDEN!!
> 
> ...


Dieser Thread ist ein Jahr alt das weisst du doch? Oder?


----------



## Nicolanda (6. Oktober 2009)

Nein es wird nicht droppen es wird dazu ein Gegenstück geben und zwar shadowmourne bzw. schattengram. diese Axt kann von Kriegern,paladinen und dk's getragen werden. Lest doch mal die News leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte von Jägern auch?
Naja ist mir eh egal spiele kein WoW mehr...
(Keine Beleidigung gegen WoW ist mir nur langweilig geworden)


----------



## Widock (6. Oktober 2009)

Dropt eh nicht.


----------



## Colinger (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich Wäre dafür das man das Schwert zerstört ein wenig von der Lore sollte beachtet werden immerhin ist ein MMORPG ein Rollenspiel Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es wäre wirklich dumm wen jemand das Schwert bekommt da er auch Übermächtig wird und eigentlich ebenfals ein Großes Opfer bringen muss zum einen seine Seele und vileicht ((ich weiß es nicht genau)) einen Freund von daher.. Vote 4 Destroy

Sonst gets so "Hallo kleiner ... huch? du hast Arthas sein Schwert? was machs du.. da... NEIN! *stille*"


----------



## ÜberNoob (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie man Blizzard kennt wird es nach den ersten "mimimi, ich bin zwar casual will abba auch eins!!!!1drölf" auch für die allerletzten nixkönner zu haben sein


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich denke auch mal dass das Schwert nicht droppen wird da ja schon gesagt wird dass irgendein Legendäres Caster Item droppen wird und das reicht ha auch.

Zudem was soll das bringen? so hart es auch klingt aber im Nächsten addon werden wir (wenn nich für Horde und Alianz getrenn und z. B. das Brachland ein 80-82 levelgebiet wird) wieder das erste Wildschwein erledigen und Tauschen unser Schönes Tx gegen ein Grünes Item aus. Ein Teufelskreis, dass ganze geht wieder von vorn los.

mfg


----------



## Dunator (6. Oktober 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel haben unsere Helden zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits 2 Alte Götter, einen Titanen(!!!), das Derzeitige Oberhaupt des Schwarzen Drachenschwarms, die linke Hand Ner'Zhuls(Kel'Thuzad) zwei mal, die rechte Hand des Lichkönigs(Anub'Arak) drei mal, bezwungen. Von Elementar Herren, ganzen Ziggurats voller Monströsitäten, gefallenen Trollkönigreichen(*Hust* zwei mal), Ehemaligen Hochgeborenen und Bluelfen Prinzen(*Hust* wieder zwei mal) wollen wir hier gar nicht erst anfangen.
> 
> Natürlich waren unsere Helden meist nicht allein und einige der "großen" der WoW-Geschichte standen uns zur Seite.


ich korrigiere:
zur zeit haben unsere helden folgendes besiegt:
2 alte götter (die völlig geschwächt waren - komplett kraftlos)
KEINEN titanen (diese wesen sind zu stark, als dass man sie besiegenkönnte - gibt es ein blizzard statment, dass man NIE in wow einen titanen besiegen wird bzw bekämpfen wird)


und das was hier andere bringen ist auch etwas naja:
hier werden leute dafür beschimpft, dass sie vor einem jahr eine idee posteten, wobei die offiziellen statments erst vor kurzem raus kamen... schämt euch!


----------



## GrillGorilla (6. Oktober 2009)

Baldoran schrieb:


> man erhält frostmourne nicht...
> wenn arthas stirbt fällt der thron und das ganze in sich zusammen und arthas wird verschüttet...
> man kann danach eine kiste plündern...
> nur ist sein schwert leider unter der eismenge für immer vergraben...
> traurig oder ?




Jupp das ist Tatsache Frostgram wie es im Deutschen heißt wird nicht zu plündern sein...was ich in gewisser weise auch gut finde -> einfach zu mächtig

ach übrigens macht es auch gar keinen sinn Frostgram zu besitzen, weil es dann einfach nur noch ein einfaches graues Item wäre. Warum?

Darum: Frostmourne bezieht seine Macht, und all seine MACHT, vom Lichkönig. Tja und wenn jemand Frostmourne möchte geht das nur über Arthas' Tod...ergo ist der Lichkönig nicht mehr da, der dem Schwert seine Macht gibt, folglich ist es nutzlos.

"May the Force be with you."
zu deutsch:
"Am vierten Mai sind wir unter euch"


----------



## Potpotom (6. Oktober 2009)

Schön zu sehen, dass auch vor über einem Jahr die richtige Meinung vertreten wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mo3 (6. Oktober 2009)

Meeeensch! Es droppt einfach nicht!!!
Wie haben die Jungs von Blizzard so schön gesagt? " Es würde dich führen nicht du es!"
MfG


----------



## Korbî (6. Oktober 2009)

Frostmourne wird sicher nicht droppen wär auch iwie unlogisch da dann der der es trägt selbst zum "neuen" bösen lichkönig werden würde
außerdem soll doch irgend so ne legendary 2hand Axt droppen mein ich gelesen zu haben^^


----------



## Kamaji (6. Oktober 2009)

Wird sicherlich nicht erhältlich sein.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin!

Habe leider nicht alle 15 Seiten durchlesen können, von daher nur ein kurzes Statement bezüglich Frostmourne.

Ich habe diesbezüglich jetzt leider keine Quellenangabe, aber gab es von Seiten Blizzards nicht mal eine Äußerung, das Frostmourne für die Spieler nicht droppen wird, da Frostmourne ja dann den Char des Spielers übernehmen müsste? Ich meine mir soetwas im Hinterkopf behalten zu haben. Nach meinem aktuellen Wissensstand wird das Schwert also garnicht droppen. Sollte es inzwischen andere Meldungen geben, dann klärt mich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Calthras (6. Oktober 2009)

> in der einem der Geist von Muradin oder irgendetwas in der Richtung erscheint.



Muradin ist nicht tot!
Die Questreihe der Allianz in den Sturmgipfeln und eine Quest in der Drachenöde beweisen dies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltulas (6. Oktober 2009)

athas wird eine 2hand axt dropen namens shadowmourne, frostmourne wird er nicht dropen. ich meine gelesen zu haben dass die axt nur für todesritter paladine und krieger verfügbar sein wird und ist halt auch ein ledgendary. bin auch schon neugierig welche geschichte dahinter steckt und wo einfach ne neue legendäre axt herkommt :>

btw, was mir grad einfällt: im classic naxxramas konnte man doch den ashbringer kriegen oder? wie is es möglich, dass er heute von tirion geführt wird? :-o


----------



## Headhunter94 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke:

1. Arthas stirbt, sprich die Hülle des Lichkönigs welcher aber weiterhin "in den Schatten lauert"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Frostmourne sollte nicht droppen auch nicht nur einmal, weil es einfach viel zu Imba wäre denk ich. Außerdem ist ja schon bekannt ,dass Frostmourne definitiv nicht droppen wird, was die Diskussion ums ob und oder sinnlos macht.

Btw. der Patch kommt schon noch früh genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (6. Oktober 2009)

Wurde auf der Blizzcon gesagt:
"Frostmourne wird nicht droppen. Es würde ja die Seele vom Spieler verzehren und man würde somit dann frostmourne statt seinen char spielen. 
Deshalb dropt Shadowmourne. Eine legendäre 2h axt für melees." 
Nix frostmourne!

 /close


----------



## wildrazor09 (6. Oktober 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt dann sollte es nur einmal prop server droppen, schließlich Einzigartig das Teil!
> 
> Mit 2-Händer geb ich dir wohl recht, nur die die auch 2H tragen können... muss sich ja nicht nur auf Pala und DK beziehen



der wirst du natürlich sein der es bekommt, ne?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (6. Oktober 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Ich denke:
> 
> 1. Arthas stirbt, sprich die Hülle des Lichkönigs welcher aber weiterhin "in den Schatten lauert"
> 
> ...




genau meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /sign ^^


----------



## Jiwari (6. Oktober 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> ich korrigiere:
> zur zeit haben unsere helden folgendes besiegt:
> 2 alte götter (die völlig geschwächt waren - komplett kraftlos)
> KEINEN titanen (diese wesen sind zu stark, als dass man sie besiegenkönnte - *gibt es ein blizzard statment, dass man NIE in wow einen titanen besiegen wird bzw bekämpfen wird*)
> [...]



Argh stimmt, gerade noch einmal nachgeschlagen und du hast recht Algalon ist kein Titan, in so weit gebe ich dir noch recht^^

Dieses statement würde ich zu gerne sehen, dies würde ein Eigentor der besonderen Art darstellen, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das wir nicht, "am Ende unserer Reise angekommen", Sargeras entgegentreten werden. Ist er doch am Ende die graue Entität hinter den meisten Geschehnissen in der WoW-Lore.


Gut, C'thun war in der Tat arg Geschwächt, Yogg'Saron hingegen wurde nur "Eingekerkert" unter anderem hat er es immer hin noch fertig gebracht den neuen Weltenbaum Vordrassil zu verseuchen und seine Wächter zu korrumpieren. So kraftlos kann er also nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## I3rian (6. Oktober 2009)

blizzard gab schon bekannt das frostmourne nicht droppen wird.....

aber dafür ne dudu dk axt....wieso die dks und dudus und nich alle <.<

fänds besser wenns zersplittert und dann darf man sich daraus beim schmied nach einem halben jahr läuterdaily(okay übertrieben XD) ne klassenspezifische waffe schmieden lassen.


----------



## Schorsche2407 (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Teil fällt nie...
Aus Gründen die eh schon genannt wurden....
Es hat Arthas schon übernommen, also würde es auch euch übernehmen, sprich wenn ihr das Feeling von Frostmourne haben wollt, löscht einfach euren char


----------



## Drop-Dead (6. Oktober 2009)

fänds ganz ok wenns droppen würde und man es in einer langen questreihe leutern lassen muss damit man nicht ebenfalls vom schwert besessen wird ^^ und die idee mit 1x pro server find ich auch ganz gut (skarabäusfürst like)


----------



## Alfadas (6. Oktober 2009)

I3rian schrieb:


> aber dafür ne dudu dk axt....wieso die dks und dudus und nich alle <.<



Also wenn du mit Dudus Druiden meinst, ist mir das neu, dass die Äxte tragen können.


----------



## Drop-Dead (6. Oktober 2009)

Alfadas schrieb:


> Also wenn du mit Dudus Druiden meinst, ist mir das neu, dass die Äxte tragen können.



wollts auch grad schreiben ^^ 
oder ist da etwas geplant, dass man dudus die äxte freigibt so wie bei schurken?


----------



## Utherr (6. Oktober 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> Wurde auf der Blizzcon gesagt:
> "Frostmourne wird nicht droppen. Es würde ja die Seele vom Spieler verzehren und man würde somit dann frostmourne statt seinen char spielen.
> Deshalb dropt Shadowmourne. Eine legendäre 2h axt für melees."
> Nix frostmourne!
> /close



Jo genau so sieht es aus. Anstelle von Frostmourne gibt es eine Legendäre 2hand Axt für die Plattenfraktion (was Blizz ja auf der Blizzcon gesagt hat).

/vote 4 close


----------



## Drop-Dead (6. Oktober 2009)

Utherr schrieb:


> Jo genau so sieht es aus. Anstelle von Frostmourne gibt es eine Legendäre 2hand Axt für die Plattenfraktion (was Blizz ja auf der Blizzcon gesagt hat).
> 
> /vote 4 close



was denn jetzt? axt oder caster waffe ? ^^ wurde beides im thread genannt ... hat einer ne quelle ?


----------



## Elindir (6. Oktober 2009)

keine quelle, aber mit bisschen überlegen liegt das auf der Hand

was war das letzte legendäre item? genau caster Waffe...


edit: hmm ja ok, wenn man den ganzen verlauf der Legendary items anschaut, gabs 1 Caster Teil und glaube 3 meele Waffen (von denen die man auch erhalten konnte) Von daher wäre es schon fast gerecht wenn noch ein Caster teil Legendary sein würde


----------



## Drop-Dead (6. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> keine quelle, aber mit bisschen überlegen liegt das auf der Hand
> 
> was war das letzte legendäre item? genau caster Waffe...
> 
> ...


eben ^^ und das "caster" item war ein >>heal kolben<< da haben die mages und hexer recht wenig von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
sogar 4-5 melee waffen ^^ ragis kolben , thunderfury , die warglaives(sogar 2stk.) und der bogen aus sunwell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (6. Oktober 2009)

denen muss man auch kein Legendary item geben, die machen schon so legendären dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Oktober 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> was denn jetzt? axt oder caster waffe ? ^^ wurde beides im thread genannt ... hat einer ne quelle ?


http://www.buffed.de/news/11777
da hast du


----------



## Sor45 (6. Oktober 2009)

Es wurds schon mehrmals bestätigt dass Forstmourne nicht droppen wird sondern Shadowmourne eine 2h Axt für Melees

Hier das Model: http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...hadowmourne.jpg

so hoffe ihr seid zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (6. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> denen muss man auch kein Legendary item geben, die machen schon so legendären dmg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da können die warris, vergelter und dk's doch ganz gut mithalten ^^

E: 

alles klar danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nu halte ich ja schon die klappe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (6. Oktober 2009)

sieht irgendwie nicht wirklich "Legendär" aus... eher so normal


----------



## Magexe (6. Oktober 2009)

und es gab 2 caster waffen, schonma Naxx in Classic gewesen und das stäbchen zusammen gebastelt? ^^


----------



## Elindir (6. Oktober 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> und es gab 2 caster waffen, schonma Naxx in Classic gewesen und das stäbchen zusammen gebastelt? ^^


stimmt ^^ aber das war doch total ungemodelt. sah doch aus wie ein lvl 1 Stab


----------



## Deepechoe (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich findes es toll wie ihr alle sagt, dass man die Gleven von Azzinoth hinterhergeschmissen bekam. Ihr habt vor Wotlk Illidan nie bekämpft kann das sein?


----------



## Sor45 (6. Oktober 2009)

Der Stab war nicht ungemodelt sondern der sah deshalb so aus weil das Medivs Stab war (Der sah halt so aus) 

Und wenn man warcraft nicht erst mit wow begonnen hat, war der Stab schon sehr Legendär^^


----------



## Düstermond (6. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> stimmt ^^ aber das war doch total ungemodelt. sah doch aus wie ein lvl 1 Stab



Naja, so sah der Stab von Mediev halt schon immer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (6. Oktober 2009)

mediv rockt eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der brauch kein Leuchtileuchti blingbling...der gibt sich mit nem lvl1 Stab und rabenfedern zufrieden und macht dafür ma dmg und kann seine klasse vollends beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (6. Oktober 2009)

ach ja den ollen stab hab ich ganz vergessen ^^ und das obwohl ich den gestern erst bei jemanden gesehen habe


----------



## TillL. (6. Oktober 2009)

Leute ihr braucht den Leuten hier nichts schreiben das Frostmourne nich dropt oder sonstiges. Die Leutz die hier vor über einem Jahr geschrieben haben lesen den thread bestimmt nicht mehr. Aufregen brauch sich auch keiner da die Leutz es damals halt noch nich so genau wussten wie wir heute


----------



## Konion (6. Oktober 2009)

Grivi schrieb:


> http://images.wikia.com/wowwiki/images/3/3...Frostmourne.jpg das wurde bei der Blizzcon 2007 gezeigt



Wenn du auf dem Bild mal ganz unten schaust den gelben text dann siehst du das das nur just for fun gemacht worden ist,
 und die waffe wird nie zu bekommen sein denke ich mal


----------



## Möp der Möpper (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde man sollte ne questreihe machen wo man einen splitter kriegt von frostmourne(questgegenstand) den man dann nach und nach rekunstuieren muss halt als geläuterte Version wie Aschenbringer und die verderbte version.

So dass es möglich ist Kopien davon zu haben weil es ja nicht nur einen splitter von frostmourne gibt. Bzw man kann ja das geLäuterte schwert immer iwder basteln sodass es nicht wieder besitzt von einem nimmt schließlich hatte nur das schwert soviel sch... gebaut.


----------



## Belty (6. Oktober 2009)

Es sollte definitiv gar nicht droppen!
Allein schon aufgrund der Tatsache das es eine verfluchte Klinge ist, es würde einfach storytechnisch nicht passen und vielen widerstreben.
Doch gehe ich stark davon aus das es ein "seltener" Dropp werden wird...


----------



## Kronas (6. Oktober 2009)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Es sollte definitiv gar nicht droppen!
> Allein schon aufgrund der Tatsache das es eine verfluchte Klinge ist, es würde einfach storytechnisch nicht passen und vielen widerstreben.
> Doch gehe ich stark davon aus das es ein "seltener" Dropp werden wird...


schonmal die seite davor gelesen?


----------



## Kerodos (6. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen ich bin ehrlich dafür überhaupt nichts droppt bei artahs (die Rüssi wär aber auch nicht so verkehrt)
wenn man arthas gekillt hat sollte man meiner Meinung nach gegen das schwert kämpfen das wär doch was. (den das ist ja die wurzel allen übels)

so hoffe ich das zumindestens abe ich bin dafür das nur die rüssi drop was ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht glaub nach Blizzards andeutungen.


----------



## Firechaos (6. Oktober 2009)

Grivi schrieb:


> http://images.wikia.com/wowwiki/images/3/3...Frostmourne.jpg das wurde bei der Blizzcon 2007 gezeigt


 Grivi das glaubst du doch nicht oder?Das istn Funitem,für Zweihandwaffe hatt die viel zu wenig Schaden^^


----------



## apocalyptika (6. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich es bisher mitbekommen habe, wird es FROSTMOURNE definitiv nicht als loot geben!!!
Man stelle sich das mal vor, ein Schwert welches die Seele von einem übernimmt...... wie wollt ihr denn dann zocken?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies wurde aber auch schon seitens Blizzard bestätigt, das es nicht für Spieler zugänglich wird!


----------



## Valenzius (6. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Thread ist vom 22.07.08!
Einfach mal aufs Datum gucken! 
/vote for close


----------



## Galdera (7. Oktober 2009)

Valenzius schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist vom 22.07.08!
> Einfach mal aufs Datum gucken!
> /vote for close



jo, und?
aber achja, es gehört sich ja so extra nen neuen thread zu eröffnen selbst wenn es schon einen älteren mit dem selben thema gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und unaktuell ist er auch nicht ^^


----------



## Sausage (7. Oktober 2009)

Frostmourne wird nicht lootbar sein. Shadowmorune ist die Waffe, die man stattdessen bekommen kann.
Denn man würde nicht den Char mit Frostmourne spielen, Frostmourne würde den Char spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Oktober 2009)

also wer es wissen sollte das frostmourne den carackter von sich manupulieren würde wüsste auch das man frostmourne nie bekommen wird!


----------



## lordtheseiko (7. Oktober 2009)

WIe jetzt 2Händer? is doch Hunteritem :O

Mir egal wers bekommt, hoffentlich wird die raidini so schwer das es eh nur die 24/7 spieler bekommen :X
dann komm ich nicht in die verlegenheit die ini zu betreten xD


----------



## Keltâr (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde auch das es zu "imba" wäre mit dem Teil durch die gegend zu laufen, außerdem läuft bei mir auf dem server schon jeder zweite Pala und Dudu mit dem legendären Streitkolben rum, das zum Thema legendär -.-


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe auf eine Splitter-des-Schwertes loesung.
Stab mit eingraviertem splitter, splitterdolch, usw.


----------



## Helgeh. (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde Frostmourne darf nicht droppen! Dafür ist dieses schwert zu geschichtsträchtig!!
Außerdem verwandelt sich doch der Träger von Frostmourne in den nächsten Lichking weil Frostmourne die Seele seines Besitzers verschlingt oder irre ich mich da??


----------



## NarYethz (7. Oktober 2009)

kam nich mal von offizieller seite, dass frostmourne niemals droppen wird, da es ja -wie nach storyline- die kontrolle über deren besitzer übernehmen würde und man praktisch das tun würde was das schwert will und nich der spieler?
wurde doch mal stattdessen eine legendäre axt vorgestellt oda war das nur aprilscherz?
mfg


----------



## Teradas (7. Oktober 2009)

Es sollte einfach nicht droppen.Was damit passieren könnte weiß ich nicht.
Weil wenn es einer anlegt,dann müsste derjenige ja davon sozusagen "gesteuert" werden.


----------



## Herr Hering (7. Oktober 2009)

1.Frostmourne dropt nicht
2.Muradin ist nicht tot er lebt (Frosterben)
3./vote for close


----------



## likoria (7. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf eine Splitter-des-Schwertes loesung.
> Stab mit eingraviertem splitter, splitterdolch, usw.



/sign 
oder eben a la Ashbringer -->Splitter sammeln+paar Komponente,Questreihe verfolgen und eine schwächere Klinge geschmiedet bekommendie nur noch einen kleinen Teil von Arthas Macht in sich hat das also eigentlich nix mehr mit der echten Klinge zu tun hat


----------



## spacekeks007 (7. Oktober 2009)

naja.. wird nicht droppen nur ne 2hand axt für krieger todesritter und paladine nix hunteritem shadowmourne oder so ähnlich keine epische questreihe für das schwert keine splitter etc aus und ende.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2009)

Was auch möglich wäre, ist, daß die Klinge in viele Teile zerspringt und im Universum verstreut wird.
Das wäre doch mal Nährboden für weitere Addons.


----------



## Spectrales (7. Oktober 2009)

1. Wirds nicht droppen (Wurde auf der Blizzcon ausdrücklich gesagt)

2. Würde es storytechnisch nicht klappen, da der neue Träger von Frostmourne auch zum neuen Lichking wird..

3. Sind Plattenträger im PvP eh schon zu stark..


----------



## Destilatus (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin dafür das dieses Schwert aufkeinenfall droppt, nicht nur das die Story dann total im Arsch wäre, schon allein die sache : Wer darf das bekommen? Wie oft? usw .. solche fragen sind damit dann ausgemerzt zumal wie schon gesagt dieses Schwert mit dem LK verbunden ist und mit ihm auch untergehen sollte. 

Zumal wird es die Axt geben und das wird ja reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (7. Oktober 2009)

Es geht auf keinen fall denn solange Frostmourne + Der Helm existieren lebt auch der Lich könig weiter da seine Seele an diese Artefakte gebunden ist .


----------



## WackoJacko (30. Oktober 2009)

ich finde es sollte gar nicht droppen, da es sonst jeder lowbob nachgeschmissen bekommt (siehe Warglaives). 

Bsp: Hatte mal mit meinem 80er Feral dudu BT nachgeholt für erfolg und hab da einen 70er SChurken (full t6 und glaives mit mungo und scharfrichter etc drauf...) Wieviel DPS macht er? 300

Und es soll das gleiche net mit frostmourne passieren das da ein Dk oder pala oder wer auch immer das teil kriegt und damit nur 3k dps fährt.

Deshalb vote4 NoDrop


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

es wurde schon gesagt das es sicher nicht droppt also keine panik leute :>


----------



## Drop-Dead (30. Oktober 2009)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> ich finde es sollte gar nicht droppen, da es sonst jeder lowbob nachgeschmissen bekommt (siehe Warglaives).
> 
> Bsp: Hatte mal mit meinem 80er Feral dudu BT nachgeholt für erfolg und hab da einen 70er SChurken (full t6 und glaives mit mungo und scharfrichter etc drauf...) Wieviel DPS macht er? 300
> 
> ...



die warglaives hat man damals doch net "jeder lowbob" nachgeschmissen bekommen Oo außerdem ist doch längst klar dass stattdessen die axt droppt


----------



## Faransol (30. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es wurde schon gesagt das es sicher nicht droppt also keine panik leute :>



Ach schon? Davon hab ich noch nichts gehört, deshalb frag ich auch ganz frech....

Quelle?

Mfg Fara


----------



## Mungamau (30. Oktober 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> Ach schon? Davon hab ich noch nichts gehört, deshalb frag ich auch ganz frech....
> 
> Quelle?
> 
> Mfg Fara



Quelle? Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst. HIER. Such da bisschen rum bei den Gegenständen und dann wirst du selbst sehen, dass Frostmourne ein seelgenbeundesnes Schwert ist, was deinen Willen auf die dunklere Seite zieht und es als legendary nicht droppen wird.


----------



## freezex (30. Oktober 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> Ach schon? Davon hab ich noch nichts gehört, deshalb frag ich auch ganz frech....
> 
> Quelle?
> 
> Mfg Fara



Das wurde schon von blizzard bestätigt, es wird ein legendäry droppen, aber nicht frostmourne, sondern ne Axt


----------



## Slarianox (30. Oktober 2009)

Frostmourn Wird NICHT droppen wurde ja schon bestätigt, es wird ne LEgendäre Axt Droppen Namens SHadowmourn ^^ Buffed hat berichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtviech (30. Oktober 2009)

laut bliz wird das Frostmourne nicht droppen! offizielle stellungsnahme


----------



## Kyanora (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage allein schon...

Das ist das Item schlechthin in der Geschichte von Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alokk (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte da ne Idee. Beim Kampf wird es zerstört, aber durch ne lange Questreihe kann mans wieder zusammenbaun, nur dann isses ne Heilige Klinge oder so ^^


----------



## Anburak-G (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, das es "dropt"... nur wird es dann wohl still und heimlich ein Hunter (Futureman?!^^), looten und in der übernächsten Erweiterung als der neue Leechking auftauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deodran (30. Oktober 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich mein es sollte gar nich droppen es sollte zerstört werden man sieht ja in wc3 was es arthas antut vom lich king selbst gesteuert müsste man theoretisch auch so werden übermächtig untot seelenlos es sollte einfach zerstört werden oder auf andere weise entsorgt bzw. verschwinden find ich







das sind die auswirkungen des helmes nicht der klinge^^


----------



## spacekeks007 (30. Oktober 2009)

naja um das themal mal nen bischn vorwärts zu treten....


es wird nicht droppen 

es droppt ne axt für nahkämpfer wie pala krieger oder dk ... nein kein hunteritem

die heisst auf deutsch schattengram  shaddowmourne oder so in englisch

der der das schwert looten könnt wäre sofort von dem selbigen wieder besessen und müsste aufs maul bekommen vom raid.

wäre nen unding wenn irgend nen depp mit dem schwert rumlaufen würde dann hätt ich wirklich den verstand der entwickler angezweifelt.


----------



## J_0_T (30. Oktober 2009)

alokk schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ne Idee. Beim Kampf wird es zerstört, aber durch ne lange Questreihe kann mans wieder zusammenbaun, nur dann isses ne Heilige Klinge oder so ^^



Ich habe ne bessere Idee.... wir gehen einfach mal davon aus das Blizz sagte es droppt nicht und es einen ersatz gibt... so is jedem geholfen und man muss net heulen weil 300 Poser mit ein un der selben waffe moss ansetzen tut in Dalaran oder sonst wo...


Find genial das viele es einfach ignoren das das Schwert nur ein npc teil bleibt... es gibt keine reinigungs quests... un gar nix... ihr macht Arthas platt das wars... Kein Schwert kein problem.


----------



## Sarif (30. Oktober 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich habe ne bessere Idee.... wir gehen einfach mal davon aus das Blizz sagte es droppt nicht und es einen ersatz gibt... so is jedem geholfen und man muss net heulen weil 300 Poser mit ein un der selben waffe moss ansetzen tut in Dalaran oder sonst wo...
> 
> 
> Find genial das viele es einfach ignoren das das Schwert nur ein npc teil bleibt... es gibt keine reinigungs quests... un gar nix... ihr macht Arthas platt das wars... Kein Schwert kein problem.




/sign


MfG Sarif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todielfi (30. Oktober 2009)

ne sollte es nich gebe. grund: es vergiftet die seele von dem der es trägt.
das is meine meinung^^


----------



## Keyone (30. Oktober 2009)

FROSTMOURNE droppt GARNICHT !! das hat blizz schon gesagt


----------



## J_0_T (30. Oktober 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> ne sollte es nich gebe. grund: es vergiftet die seele von dem der es trägt.
> das is meine meinung^^



Und das eh schon fehlende Verhalten der spieler... kann mir schon vorstellen das bei so nem teil dann ma locker neid, missgunst und etc überhand nehmen wenn es nur einzel objekt is.


Also bleibe ich bei meiner aussage ein paar posts vorher... man sollte schon aus prinzip die waffen von Bosse nicht als loot anbieten. Klingt hart aber wer sich an die zwillingsklingen erinnert der versteht was ich meine... die wo solche waffen tragen nur um zu posen sind in meinen augen idioten generelle sind auch die leute nicht ganz dicht die mit besserem gear mehr machen könnten wenn sie auf den style schrott pfeifen würden.

Ich würde von Blizz fordern... alle Bosswaffen die man als drop geplannt hat und hatte zu verbannen und ende...


----------



## cursedclown (30. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube es wird so kommen wie wir alle es befürchten, nicht das schwert droppt, sondern ein questitem droppt, mit dem zu dann zu tirion fordring, oder magroine gehen musst, die natürlich zufällig beide grade neben dem toten arthas stehen, dann gibst du ihm das schwert, er haut 3 mal mit seinem hammer/schwert drauf, bei ner schmiede die auch grad aufgetaucht ist, und sagt es is gereinigt.


----------



## J_0_T (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe nicht... und ich denke das es so auch net ablaufen wird...

Am besten es explodiert und verwandelt sich in staub oder kleine eiskristalle die langsam über die schmelzenden Übereste des Lichkings herabrieseln und alle die wo die waffe gerne wollten heulen dann^^ Okay der rest ist wunschdenken aber das vorne dran wäre ne supi idee.


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

cursedclown schrieb:


> ich glaube es wird so kommen wie wir alle es befürchten, nicht das schwert droppt, sondern ein questitem droppt, mit dem zu dann zu tirion fordring, oder magroine gehen musst, die natürlich zufällig beide grade neben dem toten arthas stehen, dann gibst du ihm das schwert, er haut 3 mal mit seinem hammer/schwert drauf, bei ner schmiede die auch grad aufgetaucht ist, und sagt es is gereinigt.


bist net häufig auf mmo-champion

es dropt ne Axt die man dan via Qreihe zu nem legendary machen kann!


----------



## J_0_T (30. Oktober 2009)

Das mit der axt kann ma ja noch gehen lassen... aber das mit dem Schwert und vlt die zerstörung des teils in nem Cinematic... wäre ne supi sache und hey is auch ne belohnung das wissen zu haben man hats gepackt...

Okay das mit dem cinematic setzt dann vorraus das man Arthas danach nie wieder bekämpfen kann... aber ich plan das ja nicht ^^


----------



## No_ones (30. Oktober 2009)

frostgram war das doch oder ?


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (30. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht wird Frostmourne trozdem nicht Zerstört und es wird von Tirion oder wem anders wieder in ihregent einer Höhle neu eingeschlossen das es diesmal auf ewig versiegelt bleibt.

Ich kann mich nicht vorstellen das es Zerstört wird. 

Und sonnst ja es wird ja die Axt droppen.


----------



## Edou (30. Oktober 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Das mit der axt kann ma ja noch gehen lassen... aber das mit dem Schwert und vlt die zerstörung des teils in nem Cinematic... wäre ne supi sache und hey is auch ne belohnung das wissen zu haben man hats gepackt...
> 
> Okay das mit dem cinematic setzt dann vorraus das man Arthas danach nie wieder bekämpfen kann... aber ich plan das ja nicht ^^


wieso sollte man arthas den nicht nochmal besiegen könnten?!?
logik in wow gibt es doch eh net und dann schaut man den cinematic trailer ein 2tes mal oder so oder man drückt in beim 2ten arthas kill weg...also legen lönnte man ihn trotzdem öfter


----------



## Letia (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht jeden Beitrag durchgelesen ,weil ich einfach keine Lust hatte. Aber versteht es doch, Frostmourne wird unerreichbar bleiben niemand wird dieses Schwert je auch nur anfassen können. Wenn die NPCs schlau genug sind tun sie es auch nicht,den sobald man es nur einmal für ein paar Sekunden in der Hand hält will man es vor machtdurchströmung NIE mehr loslassen. Es funktioniert auch nicht das ein Spieler es aufhebt den dann müsste eben dieser der neue Lichking werden. Wie schon gefachsimpelt wird Frostmourne höchstwahrscheinlich zerstört/verschüttet oder ein anderer NPC hebt es auf. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist vollkommen ausgeschlossen! Mehr brauch man dazu nicht zusagen, Ende!


----------



## J_0_T (30. Oktober 2009)

Letia schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt nicht jeden Beitrag durchgelesen ,weil ich einfach keine Lust hatte. Aber versteht es doch, Frostmourne wird unerreichbar bleiben niemand wird dieses Schwert je auch nur anfassen können. Wenn die NPCs schlau genug sind tun sie es auch nicht,den sobald man es nur einmal für ein paar Sekunden in der Hand hält will man es vor machtdurchströmung NIE mehr loslassen. Es funktioniert auch nicht das ein Spieler es aufhebt den dann müsste eben dieser der neue Lichking werden. Wie schon gefachsimpelt wird Frostmourne höchstwahrscheinlich zerstört/verschüttet oder ein anderer NPC hebt es auf. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist vollkommen ausgeschlossen! Mehr brauch man dazu nicht zusagen, Ende!



Etliche der Posts... sind nicht mehr ganz auf das Schwert fixiert nur auf die Probs wo sich daraus erschliesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Edou
Kay... Man könnte aber auch einen Schemen einsetzen... so als platzhalter für die dauer raider ^^ Man sieht beim ersten ma den Cinematic und danach kämpft man gegen den Schemen beim nächsten besuch XD


B2T
Und Story technisch würde es passen wenn das Schwert zerstört wird... gibt ja dann ein anderes problem als den Lichking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rio91 (30. Oktober 2009)

Feuilelnrgan schrieb:


> Da ja die Erweiterung auch nicht mehr so lange hin ist, und man sich vor Videos der beta kaum retten kann, mal eine bescheidene Frage:
> 
> Wie ist eure Meinung über Frostmourne? Soll es überhaupt droppen? Wird es bei Arthas Tod zerstört, explodiert etc.pp?
> Oder kriegt man Frostmourne auch nachgeschmissen wie die Twin Blades?
> ...



ähm.....ja blöd wenn man nicht auf dem neuesten stand ist wa?
Blizzard hat bestätigt, das Arthas die waffe frostmourne nicht droppen wird , da die waffe zu mächtig sei und sie den neuen besitzer vernichten würde so blozzard....


----------



## promo1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Und wenn, dürfte sie nicht mal nur einmal Pro server droppen...

Wollt ihr, dass jemand seinen Acc für 20.000€ Euros (Die Zahl habe ich aus dem nichts her geholt) verkauft, weil er der glückliche war? Wäre ja wie Lotto spielen


----------



## Darknight281 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ihr glaubt auch echt alles ? die waffe wird nie droppen, es droppt dort ne legendäre axt


----------



## LegendaryDood (30. Oktober 2009)

Vorweg, ich finde es gut das Frostmourne nicht droppen wird.

Allerdings haut Blizzards Erklärung nicht ganz hin^^ Sie sagten, Frostmourne wird nicht droppen da der neue träger seinen Verstand verlieren und zum neuen Lichkönig werden würde. Fakt ist, Ner'zhul ist tot. Arthas hat Ner'zhul aus seinem Körper vertrieben und vernichtet. Somit ist auch Ner'zhuls auf dem Schwert liegender Einfluss nicht mehr vorhanden, wodurch Frostmourne, sobald Arthas es nicht mehr in Häden hält, im Prinzip ein stinknormales Schwert sein müsste. Es sei denn, etwas von Arthas Macht bleibt in dem Schwert vorhanden.


----------



## J_0_T (30. Oktober 2009)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> Vorweg, ich finde es gut das Frostmourne nicht droppen wird.
> 
> Allerdings haut Blizzards Erklärung nicht ganz hin^^ Sie sagten, Frostmourne wird nicht droppen da der neue träger seinen Verstand verlieren und zum neuen Lichkönig werden würde. Fakt ist, Ner'zhul ist tot. Arthas hat Ner'zhul aus seinem Körper vertrieben und vernichtet. Somit ist auch Ner'zhuls auf dem Schwert liegender Einfluss nicht mehr vorhanden, wodurch Frostmourne, sobald Arthas es nicht mehr in Häden hält, im Prinzip ein stinknormales Schwert sein müsste. Es sei denn, etwas von Arthas Macht bleibt in dem Schwert vorhanden.



Wo wir dann beim punkt sind... es bleibt immer etwas vom träger zurück... das schert is ein parasit... nicht mehr und weniger


----------



## J_0_T (30. Oktober 2009)

Darknight281 schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt auch echt alles ? die waffe wird nie droppen, es droppt dort ne legendäre axt



Die wo die news gelesen haben glauben das eh net... nur leute mit niedrigen postcount und unausprechlichen namen die hörten Arthas wir besiegt als gibt es bestimmt seine waffe glauben das...

Also... halt den ball flach...


----------



## Nurmengard (30. Oktober 2009)

War das nich so dass er das Schwert an sich nahm um die Völker Azeroth vor der legion zu retten und sich dann zum bösen hin( wegen dem Schwert) wandelte???

Is ja auch so, dass die neue Legendäre Waffe Schattengram heißt (Axt für Alle glaub ich)^^


----------



## Tamîkus (30. Oktober 2009)

ich zittiere einen satz aus wc3 reign of chaos  über frostgram

"So wie die Klinge das Fleisch durchtrennt, so wird die Macht den Geist entstellen."

soll heisen wer die klinge in de rhand hat wird verdorben wie arthas und der nächste lichkönig solange der helm und das schwert exsitieren stirbt der lichkönig nicht und da wir wollen das er stirbt  müssen wir das schwert und den helm zerstören

und zu der krnone ein auschnit von forscherliga wiki

" Auf der Krone sitzt ein mattblauer Edelstein. In diesem Stein ist das Geistfragment des Lichkönigs. Wenn der Lichkönig die Augen schließt, kann er mit der Macht der Krone seinen Geist über ganz Azeroth ausdehnen und mit jedem sprechen, der bereit ist ihm zuzuhören. Die Krone ist das zweite Gefäß, solange sie unbeschädigt bleibt, ist der Lichkönig nicht tot, selbst wenn sein Körper vernichtet ist. "


----------



## Raxon22 (30. Oktober 2009)

sollte Frostgram
gedroppt werden dann würde ich sagen soll 
es eine Quest reihe dafür geben


----------



## numisel (30. Oktober 2009)

Wie viele schon gesagt haben, Arthas droppt Shadowmourne (Schattengram, ich hasse die Eindeutschung der Namen -.- ), eine Axt, die man zum Legendary machen kann.

Und die Story, dass der Träger von Frostmourne zum Lichkönig wird, ist vollkommener Schwachsinn!
Arthas ist erst der Lichkönig geworden, NACHDEM er die Rüstung angelegt hat. Vorher hatte er die mächtige Runenklinge einfach als Waffe. Er war zwar noch ein Mensch, stand aber unter dem Einfluss von Ner'zhul. Da war noch nix mit Lichking und Weltherrschaft und so.

Und da es ein Gebiet gibt, wo wir in Frostmourne wahrscheinlich kämpfen werden, denke ich mal, Ner'zhul wartet in dem Schwert und will uns auch nochmal übelst verhauen, bevor dann das Schwert durch den Tod seines Bewohners und die Macht, die in ihm freigesetzt wird, zerstört wird.


----------



## Maldinie (30. Oktober 2009)

nop wird nicht droppen das gute ding


----------



## Tamîkus (30. Oktober 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Wie viele schon gesagt haben, Arthas droppt Shadowmourne (Schattengram, ich hasse die Eindeutschung der Namen -.- ), eine Axt, die man zum Legendary machen kann.
> 
> Und die Story, dass der Träger von Frostmourne zum Lichkönig wird, ist vollkommener Schwachsinn!
> Arthas ist erst der Lichkönig geworden, NACHDEM er die Rüstung angelegt hat. Vorher hatte er die mächtige Runenklinge einfach als Waffe. Er war zwar noch ein Mensch, stand aber unter dem Einfluss von Ner'zhul. Da war noch nix mit Lichking und Weltherrschaft und so.
> ...



als arthas die krone aufsetzte verschwan der alte lichkönig und arthas geist  vereinten sich die beiden zusammen und erschufen so den einen lichkönig ohne irgendwelche 2 seelen im körper wen man die q reihe in eiskrone gemaht hat weis man das es arthas garnicht mehr gibt sondern nur den lichkönig der aus den 2 seelen geboren wurde


----------



## numisel (30. Oktober 2009)

Ist richtig, die Q-Reihe mit dem Herz hab ich schon mehrmals hinter mir.

Aber im Buch "Arthas - Rise of the Lich King" gibt es direkt zu Beginn eine Szene, wo der Lichkönig mit einem kleinen, schwachen Jungen und einem Orc an einer Tafel sitzt und der Orcs will, dass er den kleinen Jungen tötet.
Daraus hab ich geschlossen, dass es einmal als "offensichtliche" Person Arthas des Lichkönig gibt, dann als unterdrückte, nur noch im Geiste vorhandene Personen Matthias Lehner (= Arthas Menethil) und Ner'zhul. Also dass es quasi die Personen nicht mehr gibt (schon gar nicht, nachdem das Herz zerstört wurde), aber sie immer noch im Geiste sind.

Aber das war nur meine Interpretation.


----------



## Lenay (30. Oktober 2009)

Das ist genau das selbe wie mit Ashbringer(wirds nie das legendäre geben für uns Spieler).Na gut nich ganz das selbe,weil es ja den Corrupted Ashbringer gab und die Questreihe dazu, die in der Scherbenwelt fortgeführt werden sollte aber nicht wurde.
Mich würd persönlich mal interessieren,ob jeder der die Questreihe gemacht hat den Corrupted Ashbringer verloren hatte oder ihn im Inventar behalten durfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------

